#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-15
<vubuntor514> minh gap van de am thanh
<vubuntor514> giup voi
<vubuntor138> giup minh giai wuet van de am thanh di
<C4NoC> co' teamviewer ko
<vubuntor138> co
<C4NoC> thi` dua day
<C4NoC> dzo coi thu xem
<vubuntor138> ax ma wen nuaa
<vubuntor138> de minh down ti
<vubuntor138> hum bua reboot mt lun caido
<vubuntor138> DAy roi ban oi
<vubuntor138> co do k
<C4NoC> dau?
<vubuntor138> 848 518 604
<vubuntor138> 8688
<C4NoC> cho xiu nha
<vubuntor138> http://pastebin.com/vZuSWW21
<bksupybot> Title: 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio - Pastebin.com (at pastebin.com)
<C4NoC> vubuntor138: ca('m cho nao ma` ko ra sound?
<vubuntor138> thi  cam nhu bt thoi.cam theo kieu hoi trx vaan nghe nhac tren xp dx ma
<C4NoC> gio qua win thi van nghe dc?
<vubuntor138> uk
<C4NoC> trong ma'y co' file wave na`o ko
<vubuntor138> hjnh nhu 0
<vubuntor138> ma cug chag pk nua
<vubuntor138> moi xai ubuntu may ngaay thoi nen k biet gi het
<vubuntor138> gio sao
<C4NoC> nghe thay j` hok?
<vubuntor138> 0
<C4NoC> nghe dc chua?
<C4NoC> dau roi
<vubuntor138> de mo thu tran mp3
<vubuntor138> 0
<C4NoC> vubuntor138: loa j`
<vubuntor138> 4.1
<C4NoC> ca('m day the^' na`o?
<vubuntor138> thi co 3 lo
<vubuntor138> cam vao lo cuoi cug
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> cam va`o ca'i giua di
<C4NoC> ma`u xanh la' cay
<vubuntor138> roi
<C4NoC> co' nghe j` hok
<vubuntor138> van k nghe gi het
<C4NoC> van ko nghe dc j`?
<vubuntor138> uk
<C4NoC> co' ca'i headphone hok
<C4NoC> ca('m dzo lo ma`u xanh
<vubuntor138> k
<C4NoC> test xem
<vubuntor138> uk
<vubuntor138> de cam
<C4NoC> vubuntor138: ca'i loa do' co' ma^'y day ca('m?
<vubuntor138> 1
<vubuntor138> k nge gi het
<vubuntor138> cam roi
<C4NoC> cam het tung lo dang sau xem
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vo ly' qua'
<C4NoC> sao roi?
<vubuntor138> k nghe gi
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor138> T.T
<C4NoC> go pass dum
<C4NoC> van ko nghe j`?
<C4NoC> no' co' signal roi ma`
<vubuntor138> uk
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor138> gio sao day
<C4NoC> mang cham qua' vay
<vubuntor075> ban c4NOC oi
<vubuntor075> giup voiu
<vubuntor075> sao co am thnh bay gio
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> chi.u thoi
<vubuntor075> T.T
<C4NoC> ma'y j` xi.n qua'
<C4NoC> hem bi't lun
<vubuntor075> eo
<vubuntor075> the may in
<vubuntor075> cai the nao
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> va`o printer
<vubuntor075> giup minh cai may in di
<vubuntor075> LBP 1210
<C4NoC> canon ha?
<C4NoC> thoi dang nhuc dau
<vubuntor075> uk
<C4NoC> va`o pha`n printer, add xem sao
<vubuntor075> roi
<vubuntor075> add cai do roi
<vubuntor075> no nhan thiet pi roi
<vubuntor075> nhung van k in dx
<vubuntor597> hello
<kid__> xicalo
<vubuntor597> co ai o vn ko?
<kid__> không
<vubuntor597> chu ban o dau ?
<kid__> hell
<vubuntor597> crazy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor597: Cờ ra di là giề
<vubuntor697> hi
<vubuntor697> CoconutCrab: chào chị ạ
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> ;)
<vubuntor697> CoconutCrab: chị vui lòng cho hỏi ở đây ngoài ubuntu ra, chị còn trợ giúp gì khác hong à ?
<CoconutCrab> hmm, bên này thì chỉ ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-16
<vubuntor295> Chao cac anh
<vubuntor295> EM mới tham gia tìm hiểu về linux, tìm hiểu về hệ thống máy chủ linux
<vubuntor295> Vậy theo các anh em nên tìm hiểu phiên bản nào trước tiên
<vubuntor295> Phù hợp nhất
<CoconutCrab> 10.04
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: o+` day co' cuon guide na`o ko?
<CoconutCrab> không cóa
<C4NoC> de^? ki'm 1 cuon up len
<vubuntor035> hello
<vubuntor035> co ai giup minh ko :(
<vubuntor035> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<vubuntor035> co ai kooooooooo
<vubuntor035> ibus cau hinh de go VNI nhu the nao
<vubuntor035> mac dinh cua ibus la telex, kho qua
<vubuntor035> please help
<C4NoC> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> va`o ibus ma` chi?nh
<vubuntor035> chinh nhu the nao nhi
<C4NoC> ba^'m ma^'y ca'i preference ma` chi?nh
<vubuntor035> minh ko thay chi bo go vni
<C4NoC> ba^.t tieng vie^.t len
<C4NoC> ro^`i va`o chi?nh
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor035> ko thay ma?
<vubuntor035> preferences co 3 tag
<vubuntor035> tag General
<vubuntor035> tag Input method
<vubuntor035> advances
<C4NoC> ba^.t ca'i go~ tieng vie^.t len
<C4NoC> co' hi`nh chu+~ V
<C4NoC> ba^'m va`o no'
<vubuntor035> co roi
<C4NoC> chi?nh tie^'p
<vubuntor035> bat roi
<C4NoC> 2 ca'i rieng nhau
<lmq2401> vubuntor035: vào preferences, chỗ Show language Panel chọn là Always hoặc là When Active
<lmq2401> nó hiện ra cái khung cho phép chỉnh kiểu gõ, bảng mã
<vubuntor035> a
<vubuntor035> the ah
<vubuntor035> de minh thu
<vubuntor035> cam on ban lmq
<vubuntor658> cảm ơn lqm2401
<vubuntor658> mình gõ được rồi
<vubuntor658> yêu thế, hun phát :-*
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> go+'m qua'
<vubuntor658> hề hề
<vubuntor658> tui là con gái pa ạ
<C4NoC> xa.o
<vubuntor658> đc tui hun là sướng lắm
<C4NoC> xa.o
<C4NoC> vubuntor658: nhung lmq2401 la` gay
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor658> cho em hỏi sao có cách nào set luôn, cứ chuyển qua application khác là trở lại bt nhỉ
<C4NoC> va`o preference
<C4NoC> tab cuo^'i
<C4NoC> du`ng chung cho ca'c windows
<vubuntor944> cứ mỗi lần thay đổi là phải log out vô lại, cực quá
<C4NoC> ai bao?
<C4NoC> restart ibus thoi
<vubuntor944> thấy trên wiki ubuntu bảo thế
<vubuntor944> với lại cứ chọn vào tag đó
<vubuntor944> là bị mất
<vubuntor944> nó biến đi đằng nào luôn á :(
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor944> em mới dùng ubuntu, gà quá
<C4NoC> xa`i nhieu di
<C4NoC> het ga`
<vubuntor944> cho em hỏi kde có đẹp hơn grome này ko
<C4NoC> tu`y
<C4NoC> thi'ch gi` xa`i na^'y
<vubuntor944> anh nhận xét thử ih
 * C4NoC xa`i ca? 2
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor944> độ hiệu quả
<vubuntor944> tài nguyên
<C4NoC> ca'i na`o quen, xa`i cu~ng dc
<C4NoC> kde to^'n ram hon ti'
<vubuntor944> long lanh ko :">
<vubuntor944> long lanh thì cài luôn
<C4NoC> co'
<vubuntor944> :">
<vubuntor944> thanks anh C4Noc
<C4NoC> :3
 * lmq2401 rắc kim tuyến đầy màn hình thấy cái gì cũng long lanh
<vubuntor944> nhưng ko hun đc anh ạ =))
<vubuntor944> giúp nhưng chưa hiệu quả
<vubuntor944> =))
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> ớn quá
<vubuntor944> hihi
<vubuntor944> ubuntu-vn cũng dân rãnh rỗi ko nhỉ
<vubuntor944> irc suốt,
<C4NoC> ra?nh ?
<vubuntor944> em cần tư vấn, các anh giúp đc em chứ
<vubuntor944> pls :(
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor944>  cái này ngoài luồng của ubuntu
<vubuntor944> em đang học năm 2 aptech
<vubuntor944> nhưng giờ thấy mình ko bằng các bạn đại học ở toán
<vubuntor944> em muốn tự học về toán và các môn ở đại học để bổ sung kiến thức
<C4NoC> ko = thi` mua sa'ch ve^` ca`y
<vubuntor944> em ko biết mua sách gì
<C4NoC> ra?nh thi` bo` qua BK ma` ho.c
<vubuntor944> toán A
<vubuntor944> toán B
<vubuntor944> toán C
<vubuntor944> toán D
<vubuntor944> rồi B1, A1
<vubuntor944> em choángggggg
<C4NoC> sang truoc BK a'
<C4NoC> truong*
<vubuntor944> trường BK hả
<C4NoC> len lop no' ma` hoc chiu
<C4NoC> chui*
<vubuntor944> @@
<vubuntor944> được ko @@
<C4NoC> sao ko
<vubuntor944> bị đuổi thì nhục phải biết
<vubuntor944> con trai mặt dày ( e sr ) còn chịu đc
<C4NoC> ra?nh sao ma` duoi
<vubuntor944> em chỉ có nước chui xuống đất @@
<C4NoC> co' di thi dau ma` so+.
<vubuntor944> thôi phương án đó nghe bất khả thi quá
<C4NoC> ba^'t kha? thi j`
<C4NoC> tui. no' co`n gia`nh lo+'p cu?a nhau
<vubuntor944> em chỉ cần biết sơ qua cấu trúc toán đại học và sách để tự học
<vubuntor944> chứ thế thì liều quá
<vubuntor944> @@
<C4NoC> cha? lieu j`
<C4NoC> lop hon tram ma.ng
<C4NoC> ai biet ai voi ai
<vubuntor944> hix
<vubuntor944> ....
<C4NoC> bo` va`o tha ho^` ma` ho.c
<vubuntor944> xúi nữa chắc em liều
<vubuntor944> @@
<C4NoC> di ho.c free
<C4NoC> suong tha^'y mo^`
<vubuntor944> em nghe nói bk có kho thư viện to lắm, người ngoài vào đc ko nhỉ
<vubuntor944> em thích đọc sách
<C4NoC> co' khi? j` trong do' dau
<C4NoC> le^n lo+'p ho.c du? ro^`i
<vubuntor944> @@
<vubuntor944> ... nghe ớn quá @@
<vubuntor944> ko cần thẻ sinh viên hả anh
<C4NoC> o HCM hay HN ?
<vubuntor944> HCM
<C4NoC> HCM, thi` no' do`i the? lu'c ra va`o co^?ng
<C4NoC> lu'c no' ko de^? y', thi` cu+' phi va`o
<C4NoC> ko thi` muon ai ca'i the?
<vubuntor944> oạch
<vubuntor944> oạch
<vubuntor944> oạch
<C4NoC> deo dzo cho co' le^.
<vubuntor944> em chịu rồiiiiiiiiii
<C4NoC> qua co^?ng ro^`i thi` thoi
<C4NoC> co' j` dau
<vubuntor944> ......
<vubuntor944> để em về nghĩ lại
<vubuntor944> @@
<vubuntor944> nghe gúm thật
<C4NoC> thix di ho.c
<C4NoC> thi` so+. qua'i gi`
<vubuntor944> bác bv bắt đc 1 phát thì chui bằng nièm tin
<vubuntor944> @@
<C4NoC> thi` sao
<C4NoC> ba?o bo? que^n
<vubuntor944> Æ°
<C4NoC> ne'm ca'i CMND la.i
<C4NoC> va`o bi`nh thuong
<vubuntor944> ....
<vubuntor944> cũng đc
<vubuntor944> mà thôi anh đừng xui dại nữa, dám em làm thiệt @@
<C4NoC> http://www.aao.hcmut.edu.vn/dhcq.html
<bksupybot> Title: BKĐT - Phòng Đào tạo (PĐT), ĐH Bách Khoa, ĐHQG TpHCM (at www.aao.hcmut.edu.vn)
<C4NoC> do'
<C4NoC> co' TKB
<C4NoC> kie^'m lop toa'n ma` chui va`o
<vubuntor944> thanks anh
<vubuntor944> lần này phải hun mới đc
<vubuntor944> :">
<vubuntor944> :-*
<C4NoC> D:
 * C4NoC bo` di
<vubuntor944> em thấy có cái e-learning nè
<vubuntor944> anh có nick ko, cho em xin
<vubuntor944> e ko thấy reg
<vubuntor944> moodle hả
<vubuntor944> anh có nick ko
<vubuntor944> :">
<vubuntor944> share e với
<vubuntor944> đi mà, anh C4NoC đẹp trai
<C4NoC> huh?
<C4NoC> ko co'
<C4NoC> xa.o o+'n
<vubuntor944> @@
<C4NoC> ma` ne^'u con ga'i tha^.t
<vubuntor944> chịu
<C4NoC> thi` qua da^y da^~n dzo truong
<vubuntor944> ^^
<C4NoC> he^ he^
<vubuntor944> hê hê
<vubuntor944> khi nào
<vubuntor944> mà thôi
<vubuntor944> em ko dám học chui
<vubuntor944> @@
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor944> thanks anh nhé
<C4NoC> va^.y ma` cu~ng so+.
<C4NoC> cha? ai biet ai dau ma` lo
<vubuntor944> hi
<vubuntor944> với lại...
<vubuntor944> em là aptech
<vubuntor944> mà aptech với bk như chó với mèo
<vubuntor944> ngại lắm
<vubuntor944> ...
<C4NoC> ra?nh
<C4NoC> ai bie^'t ai va`o ai?
<C4NoC> ai ba?o khai ra?
 * C4NoC di an
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor259> heloo
<vubuntor259> i need some help
<CoconutCrab> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-17
<vubuntor460> xin chào
<vubuntor460> minh xai ubuntu
<vubuntor460> can help
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor460> thanks
<vubuntor460> trong terminal minh cd toi 1 partition khac thi lam the nào
<vubuntor460> mih chi biet cd toi lòng vong trong o system thoi ah
<C4NoC> mount no' len
<C4NoC> ro^`i cd va`o
<C4NoC> muon mount va`o dau ma` ko dc
<vubuntor460> vi du o dia chia lam 3 partition
<vubuntor460> mout no vao thanh cai ten ha
<vubuntor460> chua biet dung len mount
<vubuntor460> mount xong nó nam dau
<C4NoC> http://www.fshare.vn/file/KBW3NNVKM1/
<bksupybot> Title: McGraw_Hill_Linux_plus_Certification_Study_Guide_Aug_2007.pdf - (at www.fshare.vn)
<C4NoC> http://www.fshare.vn/file/7ZDRYSH7JI/
<bksupybot> Title: Beginning_Ubuntu_Linux,_Fourth_Edition_(2009).pdf - (at www.fshare.vn)
<C4NoC> vubuntor460: down ve` do.c
<vubuntor460> thanks nhe
<vubuntor460> xong luon
<vubuntor460> mang minh bi chặn link do roi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao cha.n
<C4NoC> vubuntor460: ko thi` len search, kiem may cuon co ban ve doc
<vubuntor460> hi so so di
<vubuntor460> jo down ko dc tai2 lieu
<vubuntor460> sau khi minh mount xong nó nam cho nào trong system
<vubuntor460> ah
<vubuntor460> thay roi
<vubuntor553> mouse pads khong dung duoc trong ubuntu phai lam sao?
<C4NoC> sao ko dc
<C4NoC> mouse pads gi`
<vubuntor553> co ai bit lam on chi dum em
<vubuntor553> chuot tren lap top
<vubuntor553> em keo len xuong khong dc
<C4NoC> touchpad a`
<C4NoC> co' di chuyen chuot dc ko
<vubuntor553> anh bit lam cach nao khong giup gium em
<vubuntor553> da dung rui
<vubuntor553> di chuyen chuot dc
<C4NoC> the va`o pha^`n mouse setting
<C4NoC> add the^m may option va`o
<vubuntor553> nhung khong keo len xuong duoc thoi ah
<vubuntor553> mouse setting nam o dau zay anh?
<vubuntor553> em khong thay
<C4NoC> ubuntu ma^'y?
<vubuntor553> za
<vubuntor553> ubuntu 10
<C4NoC> 10.04?
<vubuntor553> za
<C4NoC> va`o preference
<C4NoC> mouse
<C4NoC> gi` gi` do'
<C4NoC> ti`m di
<vubuntor773> Làm sao để đọc được tài liệu tiếng việt trên ubuntu vậy ?
<C4NoC> mo ra
<C4NoC> va` do.c
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor773> là sao
<C4NoC> ta`i lie.u gi`
<C4NoC> ba^'m va`o ro^`i mo+? thoi
<C4NoC> co' gi` ma` ko dc
<vubuntor773> tài liệu tiếng việt bị lỗi font chự4 ak
<CoconutCrab> down mấy cái font VNI vntime gì đó bỏ vào thư mục .fonts trong home
<vubuntor773> mình tìm không ra, bạn nao biết chỗ chỉ mình với
<CoconutCrab> dùng google search trong forum ubuntu-vn mấy cái font đấy?
<CoconutCrab> .symbol
<vubuntor944> cho em hoi ubuntu chay bo go scim hay ibus on dinh hon a ?
<vubuntor944> loi ma go pass no k len cham ma len cac ki tu thi sua lam sao vay a?
<CoconutCrab> cứ gõ tiếp nó sẽ ra chấm
<CoconutCrab> scim giờ không được hỗ trợ nữa
<CoconutCrab> và cố dùng scim ở ubuntu sẽ gặp vấn đê
 * CoconutCrab nhớ thế
<vubuntor944> go mai no van the a
<vubuntor944> pass ma len het cac ki tu the thi... :(
<CoconutCrab> tắt ibus trước khi gõ
<vubuntor944> vang, nhưng co luc quen, dau sao cũng cam on pac
<vubuntor944> * CoconutCrab nhớ thế?
<CoconutCrab> :)
<vubuntor795> em sai ban ubuntu 11, gio em muon anh xa 1 phan vung de cac client windows lam o dia mang.. noi chung la em muon dung cai servergame .. nhung vot mai cai open iscsi ma client ko ket noi dc. xin moi nguoi giup do
<vubuntor795> alo co ai o nha ko?
<vubuntor332> cho E hoi voi
<vubuntor332> can i help you?
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor332> E đang cài ubuntu 10.x
<vubuntor332> tự dưng đến lúc copy file
<vubuntor332> nó đứng yên ở 35%
<vubuntor332> nó báo cái ji mà cd / dvd gì gì đó
<vubuntor332> ai biết ko ạ
<vubuntor332> e cài từ usb
<_Tux_> input/output err chứ gì ?
<vubuntor332> E chảng nhớ nửa , hình như là thế
<vubuntor332> lổi đó là sao A nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: lỗi đọc ghi dữ liệu từ USB
<_Tux_> kiểm tra file ISO lúc tạo USB xem
<_Tux_> có thể file iso bị lỗi
<_Tux_> hoặc USB trong quá trình làm việc gặp lỗi
<vubuntor332> thế bây h mình làm sao A
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: checksum cái file iso
<_Tux_> rồi tạo usb boot lại thử xem
<_Tux_> hoặc thay cái USB khác
<vubuntor332> boot thì được , mà cài lại không được
<vubuntor332> :(
<vubuntor332> có cách nào cài từ ổ cứng ko Anh ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor332: có
<_Tux_> đọc !bg chưa
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor476> sao pidgin của em,display images của bạn em chỉ update đc 1 lần rồi thôi,nó xài image đó suốt,bạn em đổi images mà hình thì vẫn hình cũ(em qua yahoo của windows xem thì bạn em nó đổi rồi)
<C4NoC> vào xóa hết hình đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor476> her...Xóa hết cache Icons àh :-ss
<vubuntor476> có cách nào khác để nó update lại không
<C4NoC> hem bít
 * C4NoC nó update ầm ầm
<C4NoC> chả phải đụng j
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor476: update pidgin đi
<vubuntor476> @cá nóc: pidgin newest rồi...>.<...haizz...
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-18
<vubuntor293> co ai hok?
<vubuntor293> cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor293> oài
<vubuntor293> mình out đã
<vubuntor641> Chào bạn, tôi vừa mới installe Ubuntu 11.04 trên laptop HP Pavilion DV200. Bây giờ tôi phải làm gì nữa?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> xa`i?
<vubuntor040> sao coi phim, rùi phóng to là bị giật là sao ta
<vubuntor040> phóng to khi xem phim thì bị giật, làm sao đây
<C4NoC> vubuntor040: ca'u hi`nh may' the nao
<vubuntor040> Pent D, ram 2G, vga 512
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> ma'y ye^'u the^'
<C4NoC> vga gi`
<C4NoC> ma'y do' ma` coi HD thi` ko gia^.t mo+'i la.
<vubuntor040> ati
<vubuntor040> coi flv có 5m cũng giật mà nói ji`
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> the6' ca`i driver va`o
<C4NoC> ati j`
<vubuntor040> phóng to là bị ah`
<C4NoC> ati gi`
<vubuntor040> ai nhớ đâu
<vubuntor555> giup em mot chut
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor555> khi e cai kubuntu xong, chay duoc mot lat no lai bat log in
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> login?
<C4NoC> la` sao
<C4NoC> va(ng ra ma`n hi`nh login?
<vubuntor555> no hin: your cpu appears tobe lacking expected security protections ,please check your BIOS setting ,or for more information,run :/usr/bin/chek-bios-nx--verbose
<vubuntor555> sau khi run,no hien:this cpu is familu 15 ,modenl 3. and has nx capabilities but is unable to use these protective features beacause the BIOS is configured to disable the capability.Please enable this un your BIOS
<vubuntor555> em chay duoc mot lat man hinh chi toan mau den,hien: login  pass .sau khi go pass xong no hien len nhu vay
<vubuntor555> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhelp em voi
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thi` va`o bios
<C4NoC> enable len
 * C4NoC hug ScentedWind 
<C4NoC> vubuntor555: reboot va`o bios
<vubuntor555> nhung em ko bit enable cai gi
<C4NoC> vubuntor555: va`o cho^~ CPU
<vubuntor555> em da thu enable het nhung van the
<C4NoC> thi` ke^. no'
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> co' a?nh huong j` dau
<vubuntor555> nhung ko chay dc
<vubuntor555> no hien ra man hinh nhu vay chi co tat thui
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor555> em lam j day???
<vubuntor555> em c.on
<C4NoC> vubuntor555: va`o BIOS
<C4NoC> vubuntor555: CPU
<C4NoC> kie^'m ca'i Execute gi` gi` do'
<C4NoC> coi no' la` gi`
<C4NoC> thi` doi no' sang nguo.c la.i
<vubuntor555> yes sir
<vubuntor555> !!!!
<vubuntor458> cho em hoi khi cai ubuntu co 2 lua chon la :  cai dat thu nghiem,day du  va  cai ben trong windows co gi khac nhau
<vubuntor927> cho mình hỏi, có bạn nào xài Fedora 15 chưa?
<vubuntor927> so với Ubuntu 11.04 thì nó như thế nào?
<kid__> vubuntor927: xài đi thì biết:D
<vubuntor927> mình đã thử cài Ubuntu 11.04, nhưng thấy nặng quá (Vì máy mình cấu hình yếu). nên muốn kiếm cái nào nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor927> có bạn đề nghị mình cài Lubuntu, nhưng khi cài bị crash, ko hiểu tại sao
<vubuntor927> ko biết là do lỗi Lubuntu hay do phần cứng có vấn đề
<vubuntor927> nên mình đang tính thử Fedora
<vubuntor504> mình có một cây hỏi thể này : làm thể nào để thay đổi thư mục log file ( kiểu như cahce của window) sang ổ đĩa khác (không phải root)
<vubuntor504> các bạn giúp dùm mình nhé
<vubuntor504> mình có search thì theo mysquartz bảo rằng sửa file /etc/syscomfig/readonly-root nhưng là trên fedora còn trên ubuntu bản 10.04 mình ko làm được
<vubuntor163> hallo
<kid__> holla
<vubuntor163> minh cai ubuntu len laptop, va dang gap rac roi voi card man hinh ati radeon mobi
<vubuntor504> bonjour
<vubuntor504> làm ơn chỉ mình cách chuyển thư mục chứa file log của ubuntu sang phân vùng khác nha
<kid__> chuyển để làm gì?
<vubuntor504> tránh tình trạng ghi xóa nhiều lần trên phân vùng cài đặt
<kid__> CoconutCrab: ping
<kid__> của sn
<vubuntor504> ???
<kid__> bạn chờ nhiều tẹo
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor504: mount nó qua chỗ khác ?
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor163: vấn đề của bạn là gì?
<vubuntor163> laptop cua minh card VGA la ATI radeon 6470m. Hinh nhu chua co driver ho tro full
<CoconutCrab> hmm, theo mình được biết có kha khá nhiều người dùng rồi
<CoconutCrab> họ không gặp vấn đề gì
<vubuntor163> co phai vi the ma hoat dong khong muot ma, minh co cam giac may chay cham lam
<vubuntor163> CPU cua minh la AMD n950 quad cores
<CoconutCrab> vậy thì cài driver đóng vào?
<CoconutCrab> .g ubuntu ati catalyst
<bkphenny> CoconutCrab: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<vubuntor163> driver dong tuc la driver download tu ATI?
<bksupybot> Title: BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> bạn vào link trên
<vubuntor504> @coconutcrab : mình cũng mới xài linux, mình cũng search google ra thư mục chứa log file là /var/log . Vậy có đúng ko ạ ?
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> mount nó ra chỗ khác
<vubuntor504> okie merci rất nhiều :D
<vubuntor163> to CoconutCrab: Theo minh tim hieu thi ati radeon 5xxx va 6xxx chua co driver full thi phai
 * CoconutCrab thấy đầy người sử dụng
<vubuntor163> su dung duoc, van hien thi du do phan giai, tuy nhien khong enable duoc visual effect ... hinh anh bi xe ...
<CoconutCrab> ati cung cấp driver đóng cho card của họ
<CoconutCrab> xem link trên để biết
<CoconutCrab> driver mở cho ati cũng kha khá tốt rồi
<vubuntor163> ke ca cai catalyst down tu trang ATI van ko tot
<CoconutCrab> tự cài từ trang đó thì không tốt cũng đúng :-\
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-19
<vubuntor267> cho em hỏi :em định cài 1 gói phần mềm mà chạy lệnh ./configure thì nó ra bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<vubuntor267> vậy em phải làm sao
<vubuntor267> các bác chỉ giúp . em mới dùng linux nên chả hiểu vì sao nữa
<vubuntor479> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor479> co ai ko vay
<vubuntor479> minh gan cai usb Dcom 3G cua viettel vao`, nhung khong thay no hien ra cai dat. moi nguoi ai biet huong dan voi
<vubuntor596> các anh cho e hỏi chút
<vubuntor596> e vừa cài ubuntu server
<vubuntor596> bg muốn ssh vòa nó
<vubuntor596> mà ko ssh dc
<vubuntor596> phải làm ntn ạ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> add key?
<C4NoC> config?
<C4NoC> host.allow?
<vubuntor778> hello all
<vubuntor596> có bác nào giúp e chút ko ah?
<vubuntor778> hôm nay vừa upgrade lên 11
<vubuntor778> thật tình là khó chịu với gnome hết sức :(
<vubuntor778> ai giống mền ko
<vubuntor778> bạn 596 hỏi đi
<vubuntor596> e vừa cài unbuntu server
<vubuntor596> bg muốn đh vào nó
<vubuntor596> mà ko thể ssh dc
<vubuntor596> tìm gói openssh-server nó báo ko có
<C4NoC> apt-get search ssh
<vubuntor596> nó báo E: Invalid operation search
<vubuntor443> C4NoC: Dcom 3G cua viettel nos hong chay, phai lam sao ha chi Ca?
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor443> C4NoC: cai ":|" laf cais gif the ah?
<C4NoC> (:|
<vubuntor443> C4NoC: support ứ gì  thế ?
<C4NoC> ai bi't
<C4NoC> co' xa`i dcom 3g dau
<vubuntor761> C4NoC: chi oi 3g do hoi no van k chiu chay cung ubuntu, chi suport em de
<C4NoC> chi.u
<vubuntor761> C4NoC: chi cu di ma support nguoi ta nhe, chieu ma em van phai chay 3g voi windows thi em se vat het vay chi cho chi het tung tang
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> ai do'?
<C4NoC> vubuntor761: ?
<vubuntor906> co ba'c nao giup em voi
<vubuntor906> em dang can cai driver nvidia 310M cua con acer aspire 5745g
<vubuntor906> em dung ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor906> sau khi cai xong chay duoc unity nhung driver khi driver cua nvidia van chua cai
<C4NoC> o`
<C4NoC> roi sao
<vubuntor906> em cai nvidia driver qua addition driver
<C4NoC> roi sao nua
<C4NoC> gio` co' van de j`
<vubuntor906> active xong ok nhung no bao ko use duoc
<vubuntor906> co' the do may co' 2 card intel graphic va nvidia graphic
<vubuntor906> he dieu hanh chi nhan intel
<vubuntor906> co' ca'ch nao dung ca 2 card nay tren ubuntu 11.04 ko
<C4NoC> cha`
<vubuntor824> Bac oi cho em hooi
<vubuntor824> alo
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor906> no' la cong nghe optimus cua nvidia thi phai
<vubuntor906> tren windows no cho phep chuyen doi giua 2 card
<n0bawk> linux cũng có
<n0bawk> thích tốn ít điện thì tắt 1 cái đi
<n0bawk> tắt cái nvidia đi
<vubuntor906> em muon hoi cai driver hay chuong trinh de quan ly cai day  bang cach nao a
<n0bawk> hiện tại nó chưa được stable
<n0bawk> nhưng đã có chương trình trình rồi
<n0bawk> .g hybrid graphic linũ
<bkphenny> n0bawk: http://linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Hybrid Graphics (at linux-hybrid-graphics.blogspot.com)
<n0bawk> vubuntor906: nhìn cái list chương trình cho nvidia ở phía dưới
<vubuntor906> thank bac de em nghien cuu them
<vubuntor906> mu ti.t :)
<vubuntor906> bac cho hoi them em download driver tren nvidia *.run ve thi install theo ca'ch nao a?
<vubuntor601> hi
<vubuntor601> co ai o day ko a?
<vubuntor601> alo
<vubuntor601> hi
<n0bawk> hình như ko có ai đâu
<C4NoC> fsck afterlastangel
<vubuntor579> anyone here?
<afrendly> Mình dùng openbox với ubuntu 10.10
<afrendly> nhưng mình thay đổi card mạng rời thì ubuntu ko vào mạng đc
<afrendly> mình đã dùng dsl/pppoe chỉnh lại nhưng cũng ko đc
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<afrendly> ai biết cách giúp mình với
<CoconutCrab> card mạng rời thì dsl/pppoe gì
<CoconutCrab> vào trong bios, disable cái card mạng onboard đi
<CoconutCrab> chắc sẽ hoạt động tốt
<afrendly> mình thử dùng nó thiết lập lại mạng mà ko đc
<CoconutCrab> nhớ xem có driver cho cái card mới chưa
<afrendly> vốn dĩ lâu giờ dùng card rời vì ko có onboard mà
<vubuntor457> hello ! everry body
<afrendly> máy dùng winxp vẫn vào mạng đc
<CoconutCrab> vậy thì thiết lập thông số mạng ethernet cho nó
<CoconutCrab> không có dsl pppoe gì đâu
<afrendly> giờ đang mở ubuntu vậy để thử
<vubuntor457> có ai giúp tui 1 chút ko :((
<afrendly> mình thiết lập ethernet là eth2 đó
<CoconutCrab> giúp chi? :3
<CoconutCrab> nếu chỉ có 1 card thì nó là eth0
<afrendly> nhưng toàn time out khi dung dsl pppoe config thôi
<vubuntor457> tui muốn cài hamachi vào ubuntu mà ko biết cài sao :((
<afrendly> trước mình đang dùng card khác
<CoconutCrab> không cài được :3
<CoconutCrab> không có dsl pppoe gì hết
<CoconutCrab> eth chay
<vubuntor457> có PRo nào giúp mình cài hamachi vào ubuntu với :(
<CoconutCrab> không cài được :)
<vubuntor457> sao lại ko :((
<CoconutCrab> vì không có bản cho linux
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor457> hamachi có mà
<CoconutCrab> thế không biết :3
<vubuntor457> hu hu
<vubuntor457> vậy cho tui hỏi
<vubuntor457> cái libcrypto.so.0.6 là cái j thế
<vubuntor457> cài nó thế nào
<CoconutCrab> bấm alt+f2 gõ gksudo synaptic
<CoconutCrab> tìm và cài
<vubuntor457> thanks Pro :))
<vubuntor457> có gì tui lại hỏi mý bác tiếp hen :D
 * kid__ đá vubuntor457 bay khỏi channel
<vubuntor418> CoconutCrab: quỷ quái thật, ubuntu duyệt web bt, mà windows thì phải proxy mới vào đc á
<CoconutCrab> bên win thì chịu :D
<CoconutCrab> nghe như là dns
<CoconutCrab> thử chỉnh lại dns của windows xem? :)
<vubuntor708> lệnh để de về thư mục cha là ji vậy mấy bro
<CoconutCrab> cd ..
<vubuntor334> helpme
<vubuntor334> to co cai file nay khong the chay tren ubuntu 11.04 dk
<vubuntor334> octosetupINFINITEHD-linux_i386.bin
<vubuntor334> ten file do no lai dinh dang duoi .bin
<vubuntor334> ai biet cach chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor334> help me!
<vubuntor334> noi tu nay den gio hinh nhu khong co ai
<vubuntor334> help me!
<CoconutCrab> cái gì vậy...
<CoconutCrab> chmod u+x octosetupINFINITEHD-linux_i386.bin
<CoconutCrab> ./octosetupINFINITEHD-linux_i386.bin
<CoconutCrab> đấy, dùng terminal vào thư mục chứa file đó
<vubuntor334> de thu xem da
<CoconutCrab> gõ 2 lệnh trên
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ chạy
<vubuntor334> chay lenh dau tien no bao
<vubuntor334> No command 'chomd' found, did you mean:  Command 'chmod' from package 'coreutils' (main) chomd: command not found
<CoconutCrab> chmod
<CoconutCrab> gõ sai rồi
<vubuntor334> ah uh hihi
<vubuntor334> bac nao biet xem youtube tren totem movie player khong? mach ty
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-20
<vubuntor202> cài đặt driver VGA sao nhà ơi
<comthaq> hix
<comthaq> cho em hỏi
<comthaq> em dowload file tar.gz2 trên trang chủ của minitube về
<comthaq> mà ko biết cài thế nào ạ
<comthaq> tar.bz2
<comthaq> còn cái minitube ở trong ubuntu thì cũ quá
<comthaq> ko coi đc ạ
<comthaq> em có làm theo http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=8046 nhưng trong file nén ko có ./configure
<bksupybot> Title: hướng dẫn cài đặt file tar.gz - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<comthaq> http://flavio.tordini.org/minitube
<bksupybot> Title: Minitube, YouTube app for Mac, Windows and Linux (at flavio.tordini.org)
<vubuntor397> 2 bà con
<vubuntor397> có ai ở đây online không ?
<vubuntor397> hmm không ai support newbie hết hử ? vậy kênh này mở ra làm gì vậy ?
<kid__> mở ra để support newbie
<vubuntor397> kid__: vậy a cho em hỏi làm sao biên dịch cài đặt chương trình từ mã nguồn vậy ? E tìm trên mạng mãi k0 ra
<vubuntor397> kid__: a ơi lại chạy đâu roài ?
<kid__> http://www.google.com.vn/search?hl=vi&source=hp&biw=1026&bih=637&q=compile+program+in+linux
<bksupybot> Title: compile program in linux - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor397> kid__: nhưng a ơi, e cóc biết tí tiếng anh nào a chơi khó e rồai
 * kid__ cũng mù tiếng anh
<kid__> cơ mà biết google translate
<vubuntor397>  nhưng mà google translate dịch có chuản đâu anh ?
<kid__> muốn chuẩn thì tự mình dịch
<vubuntor397> e có biết tiếng anh đâu mà anh bào e dịch :P
<kid__> thế thì bạn đợi ai khác trả lời
<kid__> mình chỉ biết có vậy
<vubuntor397> kid__: :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor397: sn thế thì sợ *cóc* gì Tiếng Anh
<vubuntor397> _Tux_: mình có phải sn nào đâu, mới dùng ubuntu mà
<vubuntor397> mà sn là từ gì vậy ?
<kid__> }sn
<kid__> ớ
<kid__> hem có define
<kid__> _Tux_: sn là gì?
<_Tux_> Siêu Nhân =)
<vubuntor397> _Tux_: kid__ mình là người bình thường mà siêu nhân gì chứ, các bạn cứ nói quá à. mình đang hỏi thì các bạn lại làm khó mình :(
 * _Tux_ không có tài năng sút bốt
<afrendly> Máy tính của đứa bạn mình đang dùng Fedora 14. Nhưng giờ bị lỗi grub. Mình đã làm theo hd trên wiki nhưng khi khởi động lại thì chỉ có "grub" và dấu nhấp dòng lệnh cùng màn hình đen. Mình đã xem file grub.conf trong "/boot/grub/" và thấy vẫn bình thường. Nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ.
<nobawk> afrendly: fedora dùng grub 0.97
<nobawk> afrendly: và ko giống ubuntu lắm
<afrendly> nobawk: Vậy có cách nào ko bạn?
<nobawk> afrendly: nhét đĩa fedora vào, rồi chọn chế độ rescue
<nobawk> afrendly: http://danleff.net/myarticles/fedorainstall/linuxinstallharddrives5.html
<bksupybot> Title: recovering grub (at danleff.net)
<nobawk> còn dễ hơn cả ubuntu :3
<afrendly> thank
<afrendly> mình sẽ thử ngay
<vubuntor150> Minh dang dung livecd Fedora nen khong go TV dc.
<vubuntor150> Minh van ko cai lai grub cho fedora 14 dc
<vubuntor150> Dung live cd khong co tuy chon resuce nhu nobawk hd khi nay
<vubuntor150> Gio minh dang dung livecd fedora 14, minh co the cai lai grub cho fedora da cai trong may khong?
<nobawk> đã nói là chọn vào rescue mode
<nobawk>  http://danleff.net/myarticles/fedorainstall/linuxinstallharddrives5.html
<bksupybot> Title: recovering grub (at danleff.net)
<vubuntor150> khi minh khoi dong tu CDRom thi chi co 4 lua chon: Boot, boot (basic video), test memory, boot from hard driver thoi
<vubuntor150> minh chon dong dau or thu 2 deu la vao live cd ma
<vubuntor150> co bam phim tab thi ra cac tuy chon cua no thoi
<vubuntor150> lam sao vao rescue mode vay?
<vubuntor150> minh search tren google va cai grub theo lenh: grub-install /dev/sda thi dc loi sau: /dev/mapper/../dm-0 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<vubuntor150> Nguyen van no nhu vay
<vubuntor150> da mount phan vung cua fedora
<vubuntor150> nobawk: lam sao vao che do do vay ban?
<vubuntor150> da co cach moi. Minh logout va thu ngay day. thank moi nguoi.
<vubuntor254> may dua ban dung fedora 14 va gio bi loi grub. May dang dung song song win7.Minh dung easy bcd add them vao nhung ko dc. Cach dung linux rescue trong CD Rom thi minh chi co live cd va ko thay co tuy chon nay. Minh da thu cac cach cai grub nhung ko dc. Moi nguoi giup minh dc ko?
<vubuntor254> file grub.conf van binh thuong, gom 2 muc la fedora va other (windows 7)
<kid__> _Tux_:
<vubuntor656> có ai có thể giúp mình cài đặt 1 ứng dụng appscale không?
<_Tux_> appscale ?
<_Tux_> .g appscale
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://code.google.com/p/appscale/
<bksupybot> Title: appscale - Open Source Platform for Google App Engine Apps - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<C4NoC> la` j`
<_Tux_> http://code.google.com/p/appscale/wiki/Getting_Started
<bksupybot> Title: Getting_Started - appscale - AppScale Download and Installation - Open Source Platform for Google App Engine Apps - Google Project Hosting (at code.google.com)
<_Tux_> wiki có rồi mà
<_Tux_> lolz
<vubuntor656> mình vì mới quá
<vubuntor656> nên chưa biết từ đâu tới đâu
<vubuntor656> đây là phần thực hành trong BTL của bọn mình
<C4NoC> bài tập
<vubuntor656> tuy nhiên là môn tự nghiên cứu
<C4NoC> thì tự mày mò làm đi
<vubuntor656> à sẽ là như vậy
<vubuntor656> tuy nhiên có ai biết chút
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor656> thì định hướng sẽ tiện hơn
<_Tux_> Đã là bài tập thì tự làm
<C4NoC> biết j`
<C4NoC> wiki đã có
<_Tux_> bảo không có hướng dẫn thì còn nói
<C4NoC> hướng dẫn đầy đủ
<_Tux_> Wiki nó viết tận răng rồi
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> chẳng lẽ đợi người khác đi đọc docs rồi làm cho chắc
<vubuntor656> :D
<vubuntor656> không tới mức như vậy đâu
<vubuntor656> nó liên quan tới 1 loạt vấn đề
<vubuntor656> mà mình thì gần như k biết mấy
<kid__> rip
<_Tux_> vubuntor656: thế thì hỏi thầy + google
<C4NoC> ko biết thì học
<vubuntor656> có phải cài trên Xen hay KVM k nhỉ?
<C4NoC> ở đây chả ai biết cái gì
<C4NoC> toàn google
<vubuntor656> nói như vậy thì khó nhau quá
<vubuntor656> vẫn search google nhiều mà
<C4NoC> nói chung là có wiki rồi
<C4NoC> thì học theo làm
<vubuntor656> mới biết cái trang này thấy có pân trợ giúp nên vào hỏi qua chút
<_Tux_> vubuntor656: lol
<_Tux_> tốt nhất là tự tìm hiểu, và thực hành theo hướng dẫn
<_Tux_> failed -> làm lại -> làm mãi không được -> hỏi -> làm lại ...
<_Tux_> chứ còn mới bắt đầu là thế thì ...
<_Tux_> Đây mới là bài tập lớn thôi
<_Tux_> thế sau này cỡ đồ án thì kiểu gì
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor656> thôi mình tự tìm hiểu vậy
<vubuntor656> search tróng cả mặt rồi
<vubuntor656> toàn tiếng anh
<n2i> Chém ghê quá! :P
<bkphenny> n2i: 04 Jun 14:19Z <GeekComp> tell n2i Sao dạo này ít thấy mẹt thế?
<kid__> time:D
<n2i> bkphenny: tell GeekComp Ít post hình!
<bkphenny> n2i: I'll pass that on when GeekComp is around.
 * n2i cúi chào mọi người! Thất lễ! Thất lễ!
<_Tux_> vubuntor656: học CNTT mà sợ Tiếng Anh thì chết à
 * _Tux_ ếu nghe + nói được, đọc cũng bình thường
<_Tux_> nhưng mà ếu sợ mấy
#ubuntu-vn 2011-08-21
<vubuntor175> fgh
<vubuntor175> hi
<vubuntor175> co ai co the giup minh khong ?
<vubuntor175> xin hoi co ai biet cach xay dung khung chat online tren wet "ho tro truc tuyen cua ubuntu " ko ?
<vubuntor175> bang html ay !
<CoconutCrab> embed cái freenode webchat vào
<vubuntor175> nghia la sao ? minh ko hieu lam !
<vubuntor175> minh dang hoc xay dung web .minh muon tao ra 1 khung chat nhu the nay
<CoconutCrab> google hai cái từ khóa kia
<vubuntor175> oh cam on ban !
<vubuntor175> de minh thu xem
<vubuntor175> hoa ra trang wet nay nhung ma html tu trang http://webchat.freenode.net/   a?
<bksupybot> Title: freenode Web IRC (qwebirc) (at webchat.freenode.net)
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<vubuntor175> can om ban <@CoconutCrab> da giup minh trong van de nay
<vubuntor175> minh may ma dung ubuntu ma biet den trang web nay
<CoconutCrab> uh huh |:
<vubuntor175> ban o dau vay ?
<CoconutCrab> trên mạng?
<vubuntor175> khong y to la ban o tinh nao ?
<vubuntor175> ai ma chang biet ban o tren mang
 * CoconutCrab sống, lao động và làm việc ở trên mạng
<vubuntor175> sax
<vubuntor175> ko noi cho minh biet o dau a ?
<CoconutCrab> trên mạng mà lại :-\
<vubuntor175> oh the ha ?can than ghe
<kid__> }info | vubuntor175
<kid__> móa
<kid__> }info
<bksupybot> kid__: (info [<channel>] <key>) -- Gives information about the factoid(s) associated with <key>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent in the channel itself.
<vubuntor175> sax viet it tieng english thoi
<vubuntor175> thang nao quang cao mesage vay ?@@
<kid__> CoconutCrab: keyword là gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor175> len google ma seach
 * kid__ bò vào xó
<CoconutCrab>  ai nhớ :-\
<vubuntor175> <><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><><
<vubuntor175> (.)(o)
<kid__> }sayinfo
<vubuntor175> noi gi bay gio ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<n2i> .seen yenthao
<bkphenny> Sorry, I haven't seen yenthao around.
<n2i> bkphenny: pm me
<vubuntor544> cac anh chi oi sao em cai ban tieng anh 11.04 roi, gio cai apdate tieng Viet thi lam sao aj
<vubuntor544> bk
<vubuntor544> ????????????????????????????????????
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-13
<cmpitg> Tux|Away: Tui cắm ở Freenode, nhiều channel quá cũng không để ý :-(
<Tux|Android> cmpitg: chẹp :)
<cmpitg> Tux|Android: :-D
<Tux|Android> cmpitg: Cắm nhiều channel thế biết thế nào mà nói chuyện?
<cmpitg> Tux|Android: Nó nhấp nháy lên là nhào vô
<cmpitg> Tux|Android: Nhưng nhiều lúc cũng quên mất là đang cám channel :-D
<Tux|Android> :)
<vubuntor933> chỉ mình cách xem địa chỉ IP của máy
<CoconutCrab> .g what is my ip address
<phenny_zombie> CoconutCrab: http://whatismyipaddress.com/
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<supybot_zombie> Title: What Is My IP Address? Lookup IP, Hide IP, Change IP, Trace IP and more... (at whatismyipaddress.com)
<vubuntor933> trong window thì dễ, còn ubuntu thì mình mới làm quen nên không dễ
<CoconutCrab> ip addr show
<vubuntor933> cảm ơn, có cách khác mà không dùng lệnh không vậy
<CoconutCrab> không rõ
<CoconutCrab> dùng lệnh hay không thì cũng thế
<CoconutCrab> khác gì đâu
<vubuntor933> đôi khi quên lệnh là ngồi im
<CoconutCrab> thì nhớ ngần nấy cái bước để bật 1 chương trình lên
<CoconutCrab> khác gì đâu
<minatu> Mình có sẵn XP rồi. Giờ muốn cái U song song không dùng đĩa có được không?
<Mandalord> minatu: được
<Mandalord> minatu: có thể cài qua usb hoặc dùng đĩa cứng
<Mandalord> !bg | minatu
<ubot2> minatu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<supybot_zombie> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<minatu> mình sẽ thử
<minatu> thank
<vubuntor900> lenh     sudo apt-get update       co phai la update phan mem da cai phai khong?
<vubuntor900> vi du: da cai wine 1.0 trong tu Ubuntu software center, gio muon update len phien ban moi thi phai lam sao???
<VHNgoc> sudo apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor900> minh quen dong lenh nay, cam on
<vubuntor900> minh muon cai net framework, co lam theo huong dan cua forum nhung van khong duoc
<VHNgoc> vubuntor900: hướng dẫn nào?
<VHNgoc> vubuntor900: cho xin cái địa chỉ :D
 * VHNgoc chả biết net framework
<vubuntor900> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=17886
<VHNgoc> sorry, cái đó mình chả biết, k giúp gì đc :D
<VHNgoc> "k phải cái gì wine cũng chạy đc"
<vubuntor891> oo la
<vubuntor891> co ai ko
<vubuntor056> sao acc mình đăng ký trên diễn đàn ko gửi mail kích hoạt. Tk mình: nghiemduchien     email: nghiemduchien@gmail.com    ; mong khắc phục sớm, cảm ơn :)
<vubuntor890> we
<vubuntor890> mấy a ơi
<vubuntor890> cho e hỏi
<Tux|Ubuntu> CoconutCrab: nhiệt độ HDD mà thằng Disk Utility nó đọc được là 56 độ C
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<vubuntor628> fixgrub2
<vubuntor628> #fixgrub2
<vubuntor761> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<supybot_zombie> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor591> chao cac anh admin.
<vubuntor591> lam on cho hoi cach dis-join 1 may linux ra khoi domain
<vubuntor591> em lam theo huong dan tren mang, join 1 may  linux vao mien windows 2k3
<vubuntor591> bay gio muon remove ra khoi mien.
<vubuntor591> khong biet lenh co nao la gi?
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g remove linux from domain
<phenny_zombie> Tux|Ubuntu: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/programming-9/using-sed-regex-to-remove-the-top-level-domain-from-a-fully-qualified-domain-name-916473/
<vubuntor591> luc join em dung lenh: sudo domainjoin-cli join tenmien.com administrator
<Tux|Ubuntu> google chÆ°a >
<vubuntor591> google 1h roi
<vubuntor591> chua co ke qua
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://linux.die.net/man/7/drop_domain
<supybot_zombie> Title: drop_domain(7): remove domain - Linux man page (at linux.die.net)
<vubuntor591> ok
<vubuntor591> thank you
<vubuntor591> mai nghien cuu tiep
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor591: đọc man đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng Likewise Open mà không đọc man thử đã hả ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> domainjoin-cli leave --advanced --preview domainName
<Tux|Ubuntu> bác kia Google giỏi vkl
<Mandalord> có ai cho em hỏi
<Mandalord> đăng kí nick irc ubuntu để làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> chả để làm gì cả
<Mandalord> okay thx
<vubuntor763> cho em hỏi làm sao để nhận lại mail kích hoạt, em đăng kí rồi nhưng không nhận được mail đó ?
<cmpitg> vubuntor763: ping Tux|Ubuntu
<Tux|Ubuntu> 4rum đâu có cần email kích hoạt đâu ?
<vubuntor763> co mà
<vubuntor763> em vào đăng nhập thì báo tài khoanr chưa kích hoạt
<vubuntor763> :|
<vubuntor763> nguyên văn "ên thành viên đã chọn hiện tại chưa được kích hoạt. Nếu bạn gặp rắc rối trong việc kích hoạt tài khoản của mình, hãy liên hệ với người quản trị."
<Tux|Ubuntu> tên tài khoản là gì ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> đăng kí lâu chưa ?
<vubuntor763> em vừa đăng kí được 2 ngày
<vubuntor763> tên yamoto08, mail yamoto08@yahoo.com
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor763: chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> mình cũng không kích hoạt được :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà sao bọn spammer nó đăng kí nick rồi post spam ầm ầm cơ mà
<vubuntor763> em khong rành về khoản spam đó :(
<vubuntor763> anh xóa hộ em nick de em đăng kí lại dc ko
<vubuntor763> đăng kí tài khoản khác
<vubuntor763> khóe quên mất, em dùng nhiều chỗ quá
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor763: kích hoạt xong rồi đấy
<vubuntor763> :)
<vubuntor763> dc rồi ạ
<vubuntor763> thanks anh
<vubuntor763> :)
<vubuntor742> alo có bạn nào on không ?
<vubuntor742> a;p
<vubuntor742> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-14
<vubuntor741> chao
<vubuntor520> hi
<vubuntor741> minh gap van de voi wifi trong ubuntu ==
<vubuntor049> em có con netbook aspire one zg5, atom 1.6, ram 1.5GB, SSD 8GB thì cài dc ubuntu 12.04 ko ạh, hay phải dùng Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<Tux|Ubuntu> Cài được
<Tux|Ubuntu> chạy bình thường
<vubuntor049> ok thanks bác ạh
<vubuntor663> Mọi người cho em hỏi mấy câu này với.
<vubuntor663> 1/ Chia đĩa như thế nào để vừa cài ubuntu và win 7
<C4NoC> chia 1 part đầu cho win
<C4NoC> 1 part tiếp cho U
<C4NoC> còn lại thì data
<C4NoC> xong
<vubuntor663> 2/ Linux quản lý ổ đĩa như thế nào vậy anh, cám ơn câu trả lời 1
<vubuntor663> Cụ thể là nó hiển thị ổ data nhu thê nao
<vubuntor663> 3/ vd sau này mình muốn bỏ 1 trong 2 hdh này thì làm sao không ảnh hưởng đến ổ data
<vubuntor663> 4/ trên win7 thì khi cài phân mềm nó mặc định nằm ở ổ C, còn trên ubuntu thì nó mặc định cài ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor157> các anh cho em hỏi cách cài đặt và cấu hình nginx trên ubuntu?
<vubuntor695> chào anh
<vubuntor695> cho em hỏi thông số các địa chỉ ip trong ubuntu vói
<Stanley00> vubuntor695: nó là cái gì thế bạn?
<vubuntor695> em muốn đặt địa chỉ ip trong máy cố định
<vubuntor695> và sửa DNS thành DNS của google
<NgoHuy> xài netcfg và chỉnh resolv.conf
<Stanley00> vubuntor695: bạn biết chỗ set mấy thứ đó rồi đúng không? mấy cái thông số đó y như bên window mà
<vubuntor695> có chỗ em chưa hiểu
<vubuntor695> DNS severs
<vubuntor695> Search domains
<vubuntor695> DNS severs: em điền là 8.8.8.8
<vubuntor695> Search domains: em điền là 8.8.4.4
<vubuntor695> có phải không anh
<Stanley00> no, search domain để trống đi bạn à
<Stanley00> DNS server có thể ghi 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4 nếu bạn có nhiều DSN
<Stanley00> *DNS*
<vubuntor695> DNS severs: 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<vubuntor695> vâng
<vubuntor695> em cảm ơn anh
<Stanley00> :)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-15
<vubuntor570> có ai giúp em với em cài win xong cài ubuntu thì không còn thấy boot vào win đâu nữa
<Stanley00> có thế bạn đã cài đè lên rồi, kiểm tra lại coi còn ổ window không?
<vubuntor570> vẫn con ổ wwin ma
<vubuntor570> ubuntu cài vào phân vùng đầu tiên
<NgoHuy|alone> phân vùng đầu tiên chắc gì Win ?
<kid__> !grub2
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<supybot_zombie> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> à
<kid__> mà đâu
<kid__> vubuntor570: sudo update-grub
<kid__> rồi paste cái output lên đây coi
<vubuntor570> hiẹn tai em đang trên linux mint có chữa đc k ạ
<vubuntor570> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Ubuntu 12.04.1 LTS (12.04) on /dev/sda1
<vubuntor570> đó
<vubuntor570> chỉ có thế thôi mọi ng giúp e với
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: window thường nằm ở phân vùng đầu tiên mà, bạn nên xem kỹ lại đi
<Stanley00> nếu có thể thì đưa cái output "sudo fdisk -l" lên đây nữa đi
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2`> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<Stanley00> hmm, có người sửa câu này lại rồi à =))
<vubuntor570> dev/sda1   *        2048   210434047   105216000   83  Linux /dev/sda2       210436094   976768064   383165985+   5  Extended Partition 2 does not start on physical sector boundary. /dev/sda5       210436096   218435583     3999744   82  Linux swap / Solaris /dev/sda6       218437632   413747199    97654784   83  Linux /dev/sda7       413749248   623656959   104953856    7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda8       623659428   9767680
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: nếu là bạn, bạn đọc cái bạn vừa đưa được không? đọc lại coi ubot2` nói gì
<vubuntor570> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1148037/
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor570> đó em cho lên đó
<vubuntor570> e cài vào phân vùng đầu tiên
<vubuntor570> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: bên window bạn có 2 ổ dữ liệu D và E đúng không? khoảng 100G-150G?
<vubuntor570> 1 cai100
<vubuntor570> cài wwin
<vubuntor570> 1 cái 180
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: vậy cái win nó nằm ở sda7 à? win7 à? vậy trước đây sda1 chứa gì?
<vubuntor570> vâng
<vubuntor570> e mới cài lại
<kid__> mà sao win để ở tít dưới mà trước đây vẫn dùng được à?
<vubuntor570> k e cài lại
<vubuntor570> thêm pân vùng
<vubuntor570> cài wwin xong cài ubuntu
<kid__> vubuntor570:
<kid__> giờ cài lại hết đi bạn:)
<vubuntor570> @@
<kid__> cài Window vào cái part 1 ý
<kid__> sau cài Ubuntu vào part nào cũng được
<vubuntor570> không có cách nào trị nó hả a
<vubuntor570> :((
<kid__> theo những gì mình biết thì thế
<kid__> còn chờ sn Stanley00 phán đã
 * Stanley00 cũng nghĩ thế, win mà nằm đó thường nó để cái boot ở sda1, 
<vubuntor570> may mà em vừa custom xong bung chac 5 phut :D
<Stanley00> sda1 tèo thì chắc hết boot rồi
<kid__> mà vẫn không hiểu sao để sda 7 mà vẫn cài được nhỉ
<vubuntor570> :D
<vubuntor570> hay là để 1 cái sda1 khoảng 1 gb nhỉ
<vubuntor570> :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: xóa win luôn đi
<vubuntor570> vang sài đc bt
<Stanley00> =))\
<kid__> Stanley00: mà sao biết nó tèo?
<vubuntor570> cài u vào mất boot
<kid__> cái câu part 2... nghĩa là gì vậy
<vubuntor570> :D
<kid__> sao nó lại không start nhỉ
<vubuntor570> cũng tính xóa wwin mà một số phần mêm vẫ sài trên đó nên k xóa đc
<vubuntor570> :D
<vubuntor570> sao boot lại đặt tại sda1 nhỉ
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: đoán thế thôi
<Stanley00> >:)
<vubuntor570> :P
<vubuntor570> chán quá lại phải cài lại :((
<Stanley00> vubuntor570: hay là làm theo ý bạn ban nãy cũng được
<Stanley00> thêm một cái sda1 nhỏ nhỏ cho win rồi repair thử
<vubuntor570> là làm thế nào
<vubuntor570> :D
<vubuntor977> Em có PC cấu hình Pt4. Ram 512mb. Disk 80GB. Card 256mb. Em nên cài đặt bản linux nào để đạt hiệu xuất và dễ sử dụng nhất?
<vubuntor876> buồn vờ lều với mấy cái sever ubuntu việt nam
<vubuntor876> toàn repos cũ  _ _!!
<vubuntor558> Chào cả nhà! :)
<vubuntor558> Cả nhà cho mình hỏi chút nhé ...
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor558> Mình dùng yaourt trên arch
<vubuntor558> Cài các gói từ aur... Ko vấn đề gì cả. Nhưng giờ mình muốn dựa vào Install Script, download source của nó trước xuống máy.
<vubuntor558> Rồi edit Install Script để nó load từ máy mình. Nhưng chưa tìm ra cách mà ko phải dùng tới ftp
<vubuntor558> Bạn nào đã thử cho mình xin gợi ý với?
<vubuntor558> Trong PKGBUILD mình thay đường dẫn tới source bằng true path tới source trên máy nhưng ko được
<Stanley00> đó giờ /me chỉ biết U thôi... :(
<vubuntor558> Tux|Away: xin chỉ giáo ?
<kid_> away rồi mà:p
<vubuntor558> Hi ... vậy ai có nghía qua vụ này rồi giúp mình với? :) Thanks!
<codai2811> có ai dùng arch thì giúp bạn kìa
<codai2811> nhưng hình như các archer đều vắng mặt
<C4NoC> arch há»­
<C4NoC> sang archlinuxvn
<C4NoC> sang #archlinuxvn
<C4NoC> vubuntor558: qua cái kia đi
<vubuntor558> Mình vừa từ đó về :P
<C4NoC> lolz
<Stanley00> vubuntor558: chắc bạn nên qua mấy channel tiếng anh mà hỏi đi cho nó nhanh :d
<favadi> yaourt -G <package>
<favadi> rồi edit
<vubuntor558> :D Thanks cả nhà!
<truongan> join #vnluser
<vubuntor259> các bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor259> từ viết tắt Mbps là có phải
<vubuntor259> megabit trên giây?
<Stanley00> .g define:Mbps
<phenny_zombie> Stanley00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_rate_units
<supybot_zombie> Title: Data rate units - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<Stanley00> .g define:Mbps | vubuntor259
<phenny_zombie> Stanley00: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Data_rate_units
<supybot_zombie> Title: Data rate units - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor259> em đọc rồi nhưng muốn hỏi kỹ lại
<vubuntor259> vì em không tin tưởng vào bản thân cho lắm
<Stanley00> có gì đáng nghi ngờ à?
<vubuntor259> là có phải viết tắt của từ megabit trên giây không ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor259: có link rồi, tự nghiên cứu đi, link đó OK đó
<Stanley00> haizzz
<vubuntor259> hazzzz
<vubuntor259> thank bác vậy
<Stanley00> không cần.
<vubuntor259> ừm vậy là em suy nghĩ đúng rồi
<Stanley00> vậy là cuối cùng là suy nghĩ, chứ hok phải tìm hiểu á? haiz
<vubuntor851> moi nguoi oi cho em hoi down red hat co may diss1 diss2 roi may cai j nua thi phai down het ak
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor851: t
<Tux|Windoof> tùy thôi
<vubuntor851> la sao anh
<vubuntor851> chon 1 trong may cai do a
<vubuntor851> hay la sao a
<vubuntor851> https://access.redhat.com/downloads cho nay co 4 muc chon anh giup em oi em dangmuon tim hieu ret hat hi
<supybot_zombie> Title: Software & Download Center - Red Hat Customer Portal (at access.redhat.com)
<vubuntor851> chọn cái nào bây giờ anh
<vubuntor351> hi everyone
<vubuntor351> are you there
<vubuntor351> help me set up compiz 3d cube for ubuntu 12 04
<vubuntor372> co ai khong
<vubuntor372> dau het roi
<vubuntor372> ca nha dau roi
<vubuntor292> ai hương dẫn mình tải red hat đc k
<vubuntor292> chẳng có ai giúp cả vậy
<favadi> vubuntor292: lên trang chủ tải
<favadi> tại sao lại cần redhat?
<favadi> redhat có thu phí đó nha
<vubuntor292> co bản free mà
<vubuntor292> muốn vọc thôi à
<CoconutCrab> ip range giống nhau ghê
<vubuntor269> hi ca nha
<vubuntor269> ai dang online cho minh hoi xi
<kid__> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor269> minh cai server 12.04 xong cai noip2 xong ok het duoc 4 ngay tu nhien gio k vao duoc server, khi vao server check sudo noip2 -S thi van dang chay nhung tu may con khong vao duoc
<vubuntor269> Server van dang online + noip2 van dang online. nhung tu may con k vao duoc web
<kid__> .g noip2
<phenny_zombie> kid__: http://www.no-ip.com/support/guides/update_clients/setting_up_linux_update_client.html
<supybot_zombie> Title: The Newbie's Guide to the No-IP™ Linux Client (at www.no-ip.com)
<kid__> nó báo lỗi gì hả bạn?
<vubuntor269> no k bao loi
<vubuntor269> nhung k vao duyoc web
<vubuntor269> minh test tu server - noip2 vang dang chay xxx.myvnc.com
<vubuntor269> nhung may khac vao web k duoc
<vubuntor269> server van hoat dong bt
<kid__> CoconutCrab:
<kid__> thế từ máy con vào không được?
<kid__> mà vào không được thì nó kêu lỗi hay cái gì tương tự không?
<vubuntor269> neu vao bang ip thi ok
<vubuntor269> nhung neu vao bang server.myvnc.com thi k duoc
<vubuntor269> nhung test tren server - sudo noip2 -S thi noip van dang chay ip la server.myvnc.com
<kid__> CoconutCrab: ping
<CoconutCrab> wat
<kid__> ^
<vubuntor269> ping tu may con work ok
<CoconutCrab> noip2 là cái gì ta...
<vubuntor269> tu server ping chua teswt
<vubuntor269> ec
<vubuntor269> virtual IP
<vubuntor269> tai minh k co IP tinh nen xai ip dong + noip = IP tinh
<vubuntor269> con 1 cai nua la khi minh xai server 12.04
<vubuntor269> chinh network/interfaces
<vubuntor269> neu minh doi dhcd thi update duoc
<kid__> favadi:
<vubuntor269> nhung k vao duoc web tu may con
<vubuntor269> nhung doi lai static thi may con vao duoc web
<vubuntor269> nhung k update duoc tu server hoac ssh
<vubuntor269> co cach nao cai dhcp va static song song k?
<kid__> vubuntor269: chịu khó ngồi đợi nhé
<kid__> hoặc lên fb của nhóm hỏi
 * kid__ không rõ lắm cái này
<vubuntor269> uh thank kid de minh doi
<vubuntor269> hix kim ra benh roi, nguyen nhan noip k tu update. chi can reset modem la coi nhu xong
<vubuntor269> con ve phan kia thi chua duoc
<vubuntor269> neu nhu chay song song static va dhcd thi tot wa
<kid__> CoconutCrab: ping
 * CoconutCrab hem biết cái noip đâu
<vubuntor269> uhm noip gio SHIT wa
<vubuntor269> k tu dong update ip nua
<vubuntor269> ma k co ip tinh cung k biet lam sao
<vubuntor269> nan wa co ai co cach gi k?
<favadi> noip là gì
<favadi> :|
<kid__> favadi: trò liên quan đến Iphone
 * favadi chưa có tiền mua sờ mát phôn
<kid__> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<supybot_zombie> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-16
<n0b0dy> các bác cho em hỏi là có bác nào dùng Ubuntu kết nối đc với ad-hoc do máy Win phát ra ko ?
<C4NoC> chi dzị
<n0b0dy> xài chứ chi :))
<C4NoC> xài chi thứ đó
<n0b0dy> số là trường em nó chỉ cấp 1 cái cable thôi
<n0b0dy> thành ra 1 máy cắm cáp đó rồi dùng adhoc để share internet
<Tux|Ubuntu> mua cha nó cái switch
<Tux|Ubuntu> sao phải khổ
<Tux|Ubuntu> lol
<n0b0dy> lolz , của trường , đâu có phải của mình , mua chi :))
<n0b0dy> ở nhà thì dễ
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0b0dy: trường lởm
<Tux|Ubuntu> bỏ học đê
<n0b0dy> bỏ học má la =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0b0dy: đi học trường nào mà wifi mạnh ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<n0b0dy> :))
<n0b0dy> giới thiệu em vài trường đi bác
<Tux|Ubuntu> ở khu miền Nam thì chịu
<Tux|Ubuntu> =]]
<n0b0dy> lỡ bỏ học qua trường tiếp ếu có wifi như trường em thì bỏ học phí =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> n0b0dy: sao kém vậy
<Tux|Ubuntu> phải biết chắc nó có wifi mới vào chớ
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<thuydang> Hi, minh cai unikey cho ubuntu ma khong biet dung the nao, ai huong dan ho duoc khong?
<C4NoC> !ibus
<ubot2`> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<supybot_zombie> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<thuydang> help.. cai xong ibus-unikey nhung o phan ibus-setup khong thay hien Vietnamese ma chi co Chinese?!?
<thuydang> ban no da gap truong hop nay chua?
<n2i> thuydang: ban chac chan la cai ibus-unikey (thanh cong) roi?
<n2i> ban restart cai ibus thu xem
<thuydang> chac chan
<thuydang> ok
<thuydang> n2i: minh logout/in ma van khong thay vietnamese of ibus-setup
 * n2i la nhi :|
<n2i> [hoi lai] chac chan la ibus-unikey da duoc cai dat thanh cong roi? :)
<thuydang> chac cai package cua ubuntu repo co van de
<thuydang> n2i: chac chan
<n2i> da cai dat thanh cong ma khong co trong list thi vo ly that.
<n2i> remove roi cai lai ibus-unikey xem the nao?
<thuydang> td@T60:~$ dpkg --get-selections | grep unikey
<thuydang> ibus-unikey					install
<thuydang> td@T60:~$
<thuydang> n2i: minh da thu remove roi  cai lai roi
<thuydang> chi con cach compile from source ... LOL
<n2i> =))
<thuydang1> n2i: run ibus-setup from root console thi thay co vietname unikey trong input method. Chac la co bug ve user access
<n2i> hmm, maybe. dbus chang?
 * CoconutCrab dòm dòm
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-17
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> có ai đâu?
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngó loanh quanh
<CoconutCrab> ---> thuytm <---
<Tux|Ubuntu> thuytm: <--
 * kid__ whois
 * kid__ bò vào xó
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: chắc bot
 * C4NoC lặn 
<CoconutCrab> codai2811: xong rồi đó
<CoconutCrab> :3
<C4NoC> chuaw xong đâu
<codai2811> okay
<vubuntor549> hello
<vubuntor549> cac bac cho em hoi
<vubuntor549> may 64 bit
<vubuntor549> cai ubuntu 32 co sao khong a
<vubuntor549> hello
<CoconutCrab> không sao
<vubuntor549> thanks!\
<vubuntor549> thui cai lien day
<xelnaga> !hello
<ubot2`> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<xelnaga> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<supybot_zombie> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<xelnaga> ah
<xelnaga> vẫn còn nhớ lệnh dùng bot ^^
<xelnaga> em chào các siêu nhân ạ
<xelnaga> siêu nhân @n0bawk @C4NoC
<vubuntor868> alo
<vubuntor868> co ai ko
<vubuntor868> alo
<xelnaga> có bạn ạ
<xelnaga> chào sn CoconutCrab
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> gi` day
<vubuntor868> may minh cai ubuntu 12.4
<vubuntor868> connect vao wifi duoc cap dhcp
<vubuntor868> sau do thi minh doi dia chi dhcp cua wifi
<vubuntor868> nhung ubuntu no cu nhan dia chi dhcp cu
<vubuntor868> khong biet lam sao khac phuc
<xelnaga> nghĩa là bạn muốn dùng ip tĩnh thay vì động à
<xelnaga> CoconutCrab lâu lắm ko gặp anh :))
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab dang khong go duoc tieng viet
<CoconutCrab> buc D:
<vubuntor868> khong
<vubuntor868> minh van muon dung dong
<vubuntor868> nhung no ko chiu nhan day dia chi moi
<vubuntor868> ma no cu nhan dia chi cu~
<xelnaga> hơ
<xelnaga> cái này bó tay
<xelnaga> thử restart lại networkmanager xem
<vubuntor868> ~~
<vubuntor868> restart roi no van the
<vubuntor868> ~~
<vubuntor868> cau hinh tinh luon ma no van nhan cai dia chi cu~
<vubuntor868> ~~
<vubuntor114> Em chào mấy anh :D
<vubuntor114> cho em hỏi chút là phiên bản 32 và 64 của Ubuntu khác nhau gì vậy, có giống windows 32 và 64 ko? tại em thấy ghi AMD64
<kid__> chắc dùng 64 bit sướng hơn:)
<vubuntor114> máy em ram 4G hem bit có nhận hết ram hay không ? nếu dùng 32 !
<kid__> nhận ngon lành bạn à
<vubuntor114> câu hỏi thứ 2 của e là : máy đang chạy windows7, giờ cài ubuntu thì dualboot có dễ dàng ko?
<Tux|Ubuntu> dễ
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài xong dual boot luôn
<Tux|Ubuntu> rất là kì diệu
<vubuntor114> :D thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-18
<CoconutCrab> :3?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-08-19
<vubuntor885> moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor885> cho minh hoi
<vubuntor885> mau mac dinh trong ubuntu
<vubuntor885> la 24bit
<vubuntor885> co cach nao tang len dc ko
<vubuntor816> xin chao moi nguoi
<NgoHuy> chào bạn
<codai2811> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor816> cho em hoi chut la cai " Dash home" cua em bi full man hinh < ubuntu 12.04 x86>
<vubuntor816> làm thế nào để cho nó bé lại như xưa?
<vubuntor816> em hỏi 1 câu nữa là : phím tắt của desktop 3D là gì vậy? em tích vào kích hoạt nó rồi mà ko thấy hiệuungws
<vubuntor133> alo
<vubuntor133> cho em hoi chut ak
<vubuntor133> hien tai em dang chay ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor133> em muon tao mang ad-hoc tren ubuntu
<vubuntor133> nhung khi go lenh sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc
<vubuntor133> thi luon gap phai loi nhu sau:
<vubuntor133> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.
<vubuntor133> rat kinh mong anh chi giup do ak
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-12
<vubuntor985> hi cả nhà
<vubuntor985> cả nhà có thể hướng dẫn giúp em, cách cài song song win 8 và ubuntu 13.04 không ạ
<yiyeon> bạn cài win 8 trước rồi cài ubuntu sau thì ko cần phải chỉnh sửa gì
<yiyeon> nếu cài ubuntu rồi mới cài win8 thì cài easybcd trong windows để chỉnh lại
<yiyeon> nhớ chọn grub2
<vubuntor985> em đã cài win 8, chia 1 ổ trống (30G) để đợi việc setup ubuntu
<yiyeon> thế thì cứ mạnh dạn cài  thôi
<yiyeon> cẩn thận kẻo mất dữ liệu
<yiyeon> chắc bạn đã cài trên wubi nhiều rồi đúng k?
<vubuntor985> nhưng lúc em chọn setup song song
<vubuntor985> em ko chọn được phân vùng 30GB đó để install
<yiyeon> bạn để phân vùng 30GB định dạng gì?
<vubuntor985> em mới chia ra và để dạng như bàn đầu từ win 8 anh ạ
<vubuntor985> em chưa biết chọn kiểu gì cho nó
<vubuntor985> ext4 ạ :|
<yiyeon> bạn cài bằng wubi hả
<vubuntor985> ko anh ơi, em boots ra usb để cài ạ
<yiyeon> ext4 là định dạng dành cho linux mà
<yiyeon> khi boot bằng usb để cài chắc chắn có
<vubuntor985> em bị dừng ở chỗ đó mà, ko sao để install được vào phân vùng 30G trống đó anh ạ :D
<yiyeon> nếu k chắc bạn có thể chọn try ubuntu để có thêm nhiều lựa chọn
<vubuntor985> ok anh
<vubuntor985> em sẽ thử
<yiyeon> có thể phân vùng bạn chia chưa mount root
<vubuntor985> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JLshA_loOYE#at=123
<vubuntor985> em làm theo video này
<vubuntor985> làm xong có boot được 2 hệ song song ko anh :D
<yiyeon> trực quan thế còn gì
<yiyeon> bạn yên tâm là khi cài linux nó sẽ tự động nhận dạng phân vùng windows và có chế độ cho bạn lựa chọn
<vubuntor985> vậy ạ
<vubuntor985> em cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor985> thế thì em yên tâm rồi
<vubuntor985> em nghichjd dây :D
<vubuntor985> cảm ơn anh
<vubuntor699> đây là lần đầu tiên mình sài Ubuntu
<vubuntor699> mình có 1 file taz.gz
<vubuntor699> có thể hướng dẫn mình cách cài ko ?
<vubuntor699> mình đã đọc và làm theo hướng dẫn nhưng ko chạy
<electr0n1> bạn muốn làm gì với file tar.gz đó?
<vubuntor699> mình muôn cài nó
<electr0n1> gói trên ubuntu là file .deb chứ đâu phải tar.gz
<vubuntor699> mình không biết nhưng đó là goi hỗ trợ Ubuntu
<vubuntor699> và mình đã down về
<electr0n1> bạn muốn cài từ mã nguồn à
<vubuntor699> minh thay co chu oem
<electr0n1> giải nén -> ./configure -> make -> make install
<vubuntor699> mình thấy hướng dẫn khi gõ lệnh tar -zxvf thi nó ra folder nhung minh làm thì không ra
<electr0n1> phải có tên file cần giải nén nữa
<vubuntor699> thì đúng rồi
<vubuntor699> nhưng không thấy thư mục giả nén
<electr0n1> file giải nén ra nằm cùng thư mục chứa file nén
<electr0n1> bạn giải nén có báo lỗi gì không
<vubuntor699> ko
<vubuntor699> mình để file nén trên desktop
<vubuntor699> mình dùng những lệnh sau:
<Cua> bạn cài cái gì
<Cua> nếu có sẵn trong repo
<vubuntor699> cd ~/Desktop/
<Cua> thì biên dịch làm gì cho mệt
<electr0n1> bạn click phải chọn extract cho nhanh
<vubuntor699> mình cài phần mềm quản lý client
<Cua> là phần mềm tên gì
<Cua> có sẵn trong repo thì cài kiểu kia làm gì cho mệt người
<vubuntor911> chào mọi người, tôi có vấn đề ko hiểu muốn hỏi đc ko vậy?
<Cua> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor911> mình đang gặp rắc rối với phần mềm giám sát máy tính TightVNC
<Cua> VNC chứ giám sát gì
<vubuntor911> có ai rành cái này giúp mình với ạ
<vubuntor911> nghĩa là trong mạng nội bộ thì mình giám sát đc
<vubuntor911> nhưng mình muốn giám sát máy ở công ty(mình là quản lí) thì khi đi ra ngoài mạng khác ko giám sát đc
<Cua> thì tất nhiên
<Cua> viết firewall rule đi
<vubuntor911> vậy có cách nào ko bạn
<Cua> khóa cổng lại theo source
<vubuntor911> bạn nói rõ hơn đc ko?
<Cua> firewall lại thôi
<Cua> cách để chui vào thì không thiếu cách
<vubuntor911> khóa firewall lại hả
<Cua> nhưng mặc định thì cũng có vào được từ mạng khác đâu?
<Cua> cái máy chứa tightVNC nó nằm sau NAT
<Cua> thì NAT nó chặn cổng rồi
<Cua> đâu cần phải lo
<vubuntor911> bạn giúp mình đi
<Cua> mặc định nó không cần mà
 * Cua giờ phải đi có việc
<vubuntor911> nhưng tại sao mình ko vào dc
<Cua> à
<Cua> tức là muốn giám sát từ ngoài á?
<vubuntor911> vâng
<electr0n1> hehe a Cua hiểu nhầm ý
<Cua> mở cổng (forward port) trên cái router
<Cua> giống mở torrent ấy
<Cua> nhưng đấy không phải ý tưởng hay đâu
<Cua> vì dễ bị xâm nhập
<Cua> tốt nhất tạo 1 VPN
<Cua> rồi connect vào
<vubuntor911> dùng mạng riêng ảo hả
<Cua> ờm
<Cua> tốt nhất là dùng VPN
<vubuntor911> làm có dễ ko bạn
<Cua> dễ thôi
<Cua> nếu bạn là quản trị hệ thống
<vubuntor911> vậy sao team view làm đc điều này nhỉ
<Cua> thì bạn phải đảm bảo được hệ thống an toàn, hoạt động thông suốt
<Cua> nó có nhiều cách
<Cua> nhưng cách đó không phù hợp
<Cua> cách tốt nhất cho trường hợp của bạn là thiết lập VPN
<vubuntor911> bạn chỉ mình cách đơn giản mà ko phải tạo mạng riêng ảo
<Cua> vô router, mở cổng ra
<Cua> xong
<Cua> ehest
<Cua> giống port forwarding của torrent ấy
<vubuntor911> công ty mình dung gói bình thường ko có router
<Cua> gói nào thì cũng phải có 1 cái modem/router hết
<Cua> cái đó làm nhiệm vụ NAT luôn
<vubuntor911> có cách nào bỏ NAT ko bạn
<Cua> không, tất nhiên
<Cua> nhiều máy mà chỉ có 1 public IP thì sao route được
<vubuntor911> bạn nè, bạn cho mình sdt mình gọi nói sẽ rõ hơn
<Cua> thôi
<Cua> giờ đi có việc đã
<vubuntor699> phần mềm của mình là OCS Inventory
<vubuntor911> giúp mình tí đi
<Cua> nước ngập quá đầu rồi
<Cua> ai đó giúp bạn ấy nhá
 * Cua lăn lăn đi
<vubuntor911> năn nỉ mà
<vubuntor911> alo
<electr0n_> tự làm đi bạn
<electr0n_> hướng dẫn tới mức đó rồi
<electr0n_> out rồi năn nỉ gì nữa :))
<vubuntor911> bạn giúp mình đc ko?
<vubuntor699> phần mền tighVNC làm gì dzậy bạn
 * electr0n_ gà. không giúp gì được cho ai :|
<vubuntor911> là phần mềm có chức năng giống team view
<vubuntor699> ah
<vubuntor699> vnc chi ho tro noi bo thoi ban oi
<vubuntor699> không hỗ trợ internet
<vubuntor911> đc bạn ah
<vubuntor911> nhưng quy trình thiết lập trên server mình ko hiểu
<vubuntor911> ko ai giúp đc mình sao
<vubuntor699> mình cũng đang làm vụ này
<vubuntor699> bạn sài teamview bản Eterprise đi
<vubuntor699> hoặc netsuport
<vubuntor699> vừa hỗ trợ từ xa , vừa giàm sát phần cứng và lưu blog hỗ trợ của bạn đối với client
 * Cua cúi đầu chào hungnv 
<Cua> hôm nay có việc chi mà rồng lại ghé nhà tôm thế lày
 * Cua đi dọn dẹp nhà cửa sạch sẽ
<Cua> kich hết bot ra
<Cua> okay, hungnv lơ mình luôn
 * Cua bò bò vào xó
<hungnv> ê, tao chưa kịp trả lời nghe mày
<Crab2> :3
 * Crab2 uống chè cạp bánh
<Crab2> lên wed coi có tin gì hay không
<hungnv> dạo này mày chết đâu á Crab2
 * Crab2 ngày nào chả lăn lăn trên này
<Crab2> chắc uptime lên được 4 năm rồi
<Crab2> :'3
 * Crab2 no lifer
 * Crab2 bò lên 4chan giải trí
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-13
<vubuntor197> i useing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, but it don't login ... I tryed some times..Pls, help me
<electr0n1> are you vietnamese?
<vubuntor197> yes..
<vubuntor197> I from VN
<electr0n1> then speak vietnamese please
<electr0n1> rảnh vl ra =))
<vubuntor197> oh cu tuong day la dien dan tieng anh
<vubuntor197> hii
<vubuntor197> cac pro vao giup minh voi
<electr0n1> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor973> chao ca nha
<vubuntor973> minh vua cai dat Ubuntu12.04 LTS
<vubuntor973> tao username va password lua chon che do tu dong dong nhap
<vubuntor973> sau khi cai dat thanh cong minh thu su dung lenh sudo -s
<vubuntor973> va reset lai may.. gio no doi nhap pass, minh nhap pass dung nhung ko login duoc
<vubuntor973> mong  cac ban giup d
<vubuntor973> khong ae nao giup duoc sao hic
<vubuntor542> a lô
<vubuntor542> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor542> mình đang dùng ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor542> muốn cài sang bản khác
<vubuntor542> thì có bị mất dữ liệu ko
<vubuntor542> thì có bị mất dữ liệu ko/
<Stanley00> Còn tùy dữ liệu bạn để ở đâu nữa. Thế dữ liệu bạn để ở những thư mục nào?
<vubuntor542> mình thường để thư mục home thôi
<vubuntor542> thế cài lại thì những thư mục nào sẽ bị mất thế
<Chat6507> Ano
<Stanley00> Tất cả các thư mục hệ thống sẽ mất. Home của bạn có để ở phân vùng riêng không?
<vubuntor542> không bạn ah
<vubuntor542> mình mua máy về là có luôn mà
<Stanley00> vậy thì khả năng mất khá là cao, tốt nhất là backup home ra đâu đó đi.
<vubuntor542> thế có nghĩa nó cũng như win đúng ko bạn
<vubuntor542> cài lại là mất hết hả
<Stanley00> Theo như cấu hình cài đặt hiện tại thì có thể nói như thế. Lần sau cài lại, để /home ở phân vùng khác thì nó sẽ khác window thôi.
<vubuntor542> oh có nghĩa là trên ubuntu mình cũng chia thành nhiều phân vùng rồi dùng hả
<vubuntor542> :d mới dùng được 1 tuần
<Stanley00> Bạn chưa từng cài đặt Ubuntu/hoặc linux distro nào khác à? Vậy tốt nhất là nên đọc lại cách linux tổ chức thư mục đi.
<Stanley00> Và không nên cài linux vội, kẻo hối hận đấy.
<vubuntor542> ah máy mình mày mới chưa có nhiều data nên cứ làm thôi
<vubuntor542> cơ bản là mình chưa hiểu rõ cách chia ntn
<vubuntor542> nếu mình có ổ cứng 500G thì nên chia ntn là phù hợp bạn nhỉ
<Stanley00> Vậy bạn nên tìm hiểu qua /dev/sda /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb swap ext4 / /home /boot MBR bootloader grub2 mountpoint là gì trước khi quyết định cài nha,
<Stanley00> Tùy người thôi, cơ bản là 10-30G cho /, khoảng vài G cho swap, còn lại cho /home
<vubuntor542> bạn thông cảm mình làm win quen rồi nên vẫn còn khái niệm ổ
<vubuntor542> nhưng nếu như bạn nói thì mình thấy thì / swap và home
<vubuntor542> sẽ tương đương như ổ c d e của mình đấy hả
<Stanley00> Đừng hỏi mấy câu căn bản ở đây bạn à! Bên trên mình có đưa bạn một list để tìm hiểu rồi đấy. Cái list trên là căn bản tối thiểu để cài được linux đấy.
<vubuntor542> ok bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-14
<vubuntor650> anh em cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor650> ko biết car đồ họa intel hd 4000 của dell có hỗ trợ 3D desktop của ubuntu ko nhỉ
<vubuntor650> ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor650: chắc chạy bình thường thôi
<vubuntor650> nhưng ko hiểu sao mình cài compiz vào rồi chọn hiệu ứng mà ko dc
<vubuntor926> hi mọi người, mình mới dùng ubuntu được 1 thời gian và hiện tại đang gặp lỗi nhờ mọi người hỗ trợ mình
<vubuntor926> mình đang dùng ubuntu ban 12.04 bình thường
<vubuntor926> hôm nay click update cho nó
<vubuntor926> sau đó để nó chạy qua trưa
<vubuntor926> khi chiều quay lại thì thấy nó khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor926> và hiện một dấu nhắc chuột ở góc trái màn hình
<vubuntor926> sau khi để khoảng 2 tiếng nó vẫn im lìm như vậy
<vubuntor926> mình đã khởi động lại máy ( mình dùng song song 2 hđh) khi chọn boot vào ubuntu ngay lập tức nó hiện lại dấu nhắc như vậy
<vubuntor926> vậy máy mình bị lỗi gì và có cách nào xử lý được nó không ?
<vubuntor926> nhờ mọi người giúp
<todo101091> xin chào mọi người, em có thắc mắc này muốn hỏi, mong mọi người trả lời cho em.
<todo101091> hiện  em đang dùng Ubuntu 12.04
<todo101091> và đang dự định cài đặt Xeforo 1.5 vào lampp
<todo101091> nhưng khi chạy phần cài đặt thì nó báo lỗi 403
<todo101091> Access forbidden!
<todo101091> You don't have permission to access the requested object. It is either read-protected or not readable by the server.
<todo101091> If you think this is a server error, please contact the webmaster.
<todo101091> ai đã từng cài XF có thể chỉ cho biết không ạ.
<todo101091> alo, có ai không?
<vubuntor926> không có ai đâu bạn ^ ^
<vubuntor926> mình cũng hỏi lỗi khi nãy nhưng mọi người chắc bận cả
<todo101091> ặc.
<todo101091> thôi cảm ơn bạn
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-15
<vubuntor404> mình cài ubuntu 13.04 64bit xong và restart, nó khởi động được 20 phút rùi. như vậy nó bị lỗi gì thế ạ?
<vubuntor404> màn hình có chữ ubuntu và chấm tròn cứ chạy hoài à, chẳng lẽ mình phải chờ tiếp hay sao ạ?
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> đơ ở đâu đó rồi
<Cua> bấm nút ESC coi nó hiện ra gì
<vubuntor404> không hiện gì cả! :(
<vubuntor404> mình tắt nguồn và khởi động lại có được k ạ?
<vubuntor404> mình chờ sốt ruột quá!
<vubuntor926> hi mọi người, mình mới dùng ubuntu được 1 thời gian và hiện tại đang gặp lỗi nhờ mọi người hỗ trợ mình với
<vubuntor926> mình đang dùng ubuntu ban 12.04 bình thường
<vubuntor926> hôm nay click update cho nó, sau đó để nó chạy tầm 2 tiếng
<Cua> tắt luôn
<Cua> restart đi bạn à
<vubuntor926> khi quay lại thì thấy nó khởi động lại máy và hiện một dấu nhắc chuột ở góc trái màn hình
<vubuntor926> mình để 1 lúc nó vẫn vậy
<Cua> máy bạn dùng card đồ họa gì?
<vubuntor926> mình đã khởi động lại máy ( mình dùng song song 2 hđh) khi chọn boot vào ubuntu ngay lập tức nó hiện lại dấu nhắc như vậy
<vubuntor926> k biết của mình bị lỗi gì
<vubuntor926> mọi người giúp mình với
<Cua> máy bạn dùng card đồ họa gì
<vubuntor926> máy mình dùng nvidea
<Cua> thế thì đúng rồi
<Cua> bạn dùng driver nào?
<Cua> nouveau hay cái của nvidia/
<vubuntor926> mình dùng của nvidia luôn bạn ạ
<Cua> thế thì đúng rồi
<vubuntor926> lúc trước chạy bình thường sau ubuntu báo update mình click update sau đó là bị vậy :D
<Cua> lúc bạn lựa chọn hệ điều hạnh
<Cua> chọn thử cái bản kernel cũ hơn xem
<vubuntor926> nó k hiện cho mình chọn kernel bạn ạ
<Cua> lúc lựa ubuntu hay windows ấy
<vubuntor926> lúc lựa hệ điều hành mình chọn ubuntu phát là nó nháy đơn luôn
<vubuntor926> bình thường nó phải hiện lên 5 dòng cho mình chọn bản nào
<Cua> okay
<vubuntor926> đây nó hiện nháy đơn luôn :v
<Cua> hmm
<Cua> lên lên xuống xuống xem
<Cua> thực ra nó bị vậy thì chắc là ờ.....
<Cua> bạn bấm Ctrl-Alt-F1
<Cua> vào dòng lệnh, login, sudo rồi cài lại nvidia driver
<Cua> như hướng dẫn trên forum hay wiki ấy
<Cua> (chi tiết thì mình không nhớ)
<vubuntor926> ukie
<vubuntor926> thank ban minh se thu coi sao
<vubuntor926> se nho ban tip
<Cua> mà có con trỏ chuột hử?
<Cua> à
<Cua> dấu nhắc thôi
<Cua> chắc là update nvidia driver xong bị đơ
<vubuntor926> uh
<vubuntor926> dau nhac thoi ban a
<Cua> thế thì hoặc là cài lại driver nvidia, hoặc là gỡ luôn ra dùng 1 chút
<Cua> chờ họ fix
<Cua> mà không hiểu sao ubuntu update hay tèo driver thế nhỉ
<vubuntor926> minh cung k ro
<vubuntor926> gio k vao dx ubuntu lun
<Cua> xem có cái mục recovery ấy
<vubuntor088> giúp mình với, mình k boot windows 7 được mà boot ubuntu bị lỗi!
<vubuntor088> mình quậy easybcd 2.2 nên giờ k hiển thị boot win 7 nữa!
<vubuntor088> giờ làm sao ạ?
<Cua> ờ...
<Cua> lên wiki tìm cái mục phục hồi grub
<vubuntor088> hì, đề mình tìm thử! tks bạn!
<vubuntor566> mình lỡ bấm Ctrl+Alt+F1, giờ muốn về desktop thì phải làm gì ạ?
<Cua> Ctrl-Alt-F6, 7 gì đó
<vubuntor566> ok, tks bạn
<vubuntor249> a lô các bạn cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor249> mình định cài lại ubuntu
<vubuntor249> nhưng ko có đĩa
<vubuntor249> nên dùng usb
<vubuntor249> đã làm theo trên mạng
<vubuntor249> nhưng đến phần vào cài
<vubuntor249> thì nó báo lỗi could not bôt
<vubuntor249> và could not mount dev/sr0
<vubuntor249> hic e phải về rồi bạn nào biết cahs sủa thì gửi hướng dẫn vào huyngoc.it@gmail cho mình nhé
<vubuntor249> bb
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-16
<vubuntor799> Ban minh lam viec tren may cua minh, khi minh lay lai thi mat nhieu file quan trong
<vubuntor799> Minh dang su dung ubuntu 9.10
<vubuntor799> Minh su dung dia UBUNTU 9.10  lam theo huong dan cua cac ban tren wed, nhung den reload thi bao loi.
<vubuntor799> Cac ban co phan mem nao thay the cho CD khong
<vubuntor799> May minh khong noi internet
<todo101091> mọi người cho mình hỏi về việc Chmod trong linix
<Cua> huh?
<todo101091> linux  hjhj
<todo101091>  sudo chmod -R 0777 /opt/lampp/htdocs/thumuccanchmod
<Cua> ờ, thì?
<todo101091> cái -R có nghĩa là sao ạ?
<Cua> tất cả các file ở trong thư mục đó
<Cua> r = recursive
<Cua> không có R thì nó chỉ sửa cái ở ngoài cùng thôi
<todo101091> oh
<todo101091> nếu như thế này  sudo chmod -R 0777 /opt/lampp/htdocs
<todo101091> tớ làm vậy mà lampp nó báo lỗi 403
<Cua> cái đó là config apache
<Cua> cái gì gì htconfig hay htdir gì ấy
<todo101091> cơ mà file thumuccanchmod nó ở trong htdos mà?
<todo101091> mình k có chạm gì vào file cfig cả
<Cua> cái đó của apache hay gì gì ấy
<todo101091> vâng
<Cua> đọc log của server
<Cua> còn nếu đang nghiên cứu về cái món đó, cho môn học hay cho công việc
<Cua> thì đấy là cái lỗi mà hầu như ai mới đụng vào lampp cũng gặp cả
<todo101091> vậy  ngoài -R ra còn có cái nào khác không ạ
<Cua> trên mạng viết *rất* kỹ về cái đó
<Cua> cứ search thẳng lampp 403 chmod hay .htaccess gì  đấy
<Cua> ra cả đống kết quả
<Cua> chứ giờ gõ lại ở đây cũng đết chết
<Cua> đến*
<todo101091> vâng tại tớ "sudo chmod -R 0777 /opt/lampp/htdocs" không được mà khi "sudo chmod -R 0777 /opt/lampp/htdocs/thumuccanchmod" thì lại được, k biết nó hoạt động sao nữa nên mới hỏi
<todo101091> cũng có gg trước khi hỏi rồi, mà nghe ảo quá
<todo101091> dù sao cũng cảm ơn bạn đã giúp mình
<Cua> đừng có chmod 777
<Cua> xem user của apache là gì mà làm cho phù hợp
<Cua> làm đúng hướng dẫn của ubuntu wiki
<Cua> mất có 5 phút thôi
<todo101091> Trong trường hợp sử dụng ký hiệu chữ, chúng ta sẽ bắt gặp những ký hiệu sau:
<todo101091> "r" - quyền được đọc
<todo101091> "w" - quyền được ghi
<todo101091> "x" - quyền được thực hiện
<todo101091> Ngoài ra còn có:
<todo101091> "u" - đối với user
<todo101091> "g" - đối với group
<todo101091> "o" - đối với other (world)
<todo101091> "a" - đối với all (tất cả)
<todo101091> http://sinhvienit.net/forum/chmod-la-gi-cach-dung-ftp-cuter-cac-thong-so-cua-chmod.4973.html
<Cua> đừng có paste kiểu đó
<todo101091> cái link trên viết có đúng không nhỉ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-08-18
<vubuntor791> Chao cac ban
<vubuntor940> mấy pro cho em hỏi tí, máy em card nvidia 8200mg em nên cài bản ubuntu nào để không báo lỗi failed to idle channel ... ?
<Cua> lỗi đó gặp lúc nào? :-\
<Cua> 8200M thì bản nào chả hỗ trợ nhỉ? :-/
<vubuntor940> khi load cd xong, vao mode do hoa, dung tro choi do roi bao loi nay
<Cua> bạn thử cài bằng USB xem
<Cua> :-\
<Cua> bản 12.04 hay 13.04 đều được
<_Tux_> vubuntor940: trò chơi nó báo lỗi
<_Tux_> thì tại trò chơi đó chứ
<vubuntor940> mình cài bằng usb cả 2 bản này đều không được
<Cua> ủa
 * Cua chưa thấy lỗi đó bao giờ :3
<Cua> ngộ nhỉ
<vubuntor940> chưa cài ubuntu mà trò trơi gì..
<Cua> chi tiết cấu hình máy bạn xem
<_Tux_> vubuntor940: 8200M
<_Tux_> thì nó support 100% rồi chứ nhửo
<vubuntor940> máy MSI CR400 t4200, RAM 2gb, vga NVIDIA 8200m
<Cua> có vẻ giống như là bị lỗi ở phần khác
<vubuntor940> không cài được bảng nào hết từ 10.4-13.4
<vubuntor940> nó báo dòng đầu là GPU lookup ... cái báo lỗi failed to idle channel ... hoài luôn
<Cua> uhm
<Cua> vậy thì thêm dòng nomodeset vào lúc boot
<Cua> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2065876&page=2
<Cua> làm giống cái post sau cùng
<vubuntor940> install 2 cái đó là ok ah?
<Cua> uhm, muốn boot vào thì nomodeset trước
<Cua> sau đó thì cài driver đóng của nvidia
<vubuntor940> uhn để thử xem sao
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-11
<vubuntor114> Hi all
<vubuntor114> mình có vấn đề hỏi cá bạn
<vubuntor114> trong Calc khi thiết lập đường viền và soi lên thì ok, nhưng khi in ra A4 thì một số đường viền bị rót
<vubuntor114> ????
<vubuntor114> ?????
<favadi> export ra PDF trước rồi in?
 * favadi chém thế thôi chứ không biết
<vubuntor114> export ra PDF thì OK
<vubuntor114> làm như thế mất công quá
<vubuntor114> file mình làm có nguồn gốc của họ Microsoft excell
<vubuntor114> ???
<vubuntor114> ???
<vubuntor114> mình dùng ubuntu 14.04
<vubuntor114> ??????????
<_Tux_> vubuntor114: từ M$O thì chịu thôi
<_Tux_> tại định dạng của nó bựa
<_Tux_> nên nó thế
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-12
<vubuntor227> hì hì các anh cho em hỏi, muốn biết vị trí của 1 cái điện thoại thì làm như thế nào?
<vubuntor227> có ai có cách lấy liz của 1 số điện thoại mà không qua yêu cầu công ty viễn thông cung cấp không?
<vubuntor761> Chào!
<vubuntor761> Cho em hỏi một chút!
<vubuntor761> Em muốn hỏi khi mình cài xong Ubuntu
<vubuntor761> muốn cập nhật driver cho máy tính thì phải làm sao ạ?!
<BuddhaCrab> máy sẽ tự cập nhật
<vubuntor761> Em có biết về vấn đề đó!
<vubuntor761> Em chỉ giả sử trường hợp!
<vubuntor761> Nếu không có internet thì nó cập nhật thế nào?!
<BuddhaCrab> thì chịu
<BuddhaCrab> dùng ubuntu tốt nhất nên có kết nối internet
<vubuntor761> Kết nối theo kiểu thế nào ạ!
<vubuntor761> Wifi hay Cáp ạ?!
<BuddhaCrab> kiểu nào cũng được
<BuddhaCrab> nhưng cáp sẽ ổn định hơn
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<vubuntor761> Nghĩa là khi em cài, nó cũng tự động bắt Wifi phải không ạ?!
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<vubuntor761> Cám ơn ạ!
<vubuntor761> Vậy em đã hiểu hết cách cài đặt HĐH Ubuntu rồi!
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<vubuntor761> Còn một vấn đề em muốn hiểu rõ hơn là các phần mềm lập trình trên HĐH Ubuntu ạ!
<vubuntor761> Em nghe nói rằng đa số các phần mềm lập trình C, C+, C#,.......... luôn dành cho WIndows
<vubuntor761> mà không có trên HĐH Ubuntu
<vubuntor761> Có thể giới thiệu em một vài phần mềm tốt không ạ?!
<vubuntor761> Như phần mềm lập trình C ạ!
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<BuddhaCrab> C có sẵn trên Ubuntu
<BuddhaCrab> bản thân Linux được viết bằng C
<BuddhaCrab> bạn có thể tìm mã nguồn trên kernel.org
<BuddhaCrab> Ubuntu có rất nhiều công cụ để lập trình phần mềm
<BuddhaCrab> tuy nhiên cách nghĩ nó sẽ khác hơn nhiều so với windows
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<vubuntor761> Em định chuyên về Lập Trình nên đã xem qua rằng Linux rất tốt cho Lập Trình
<vubuntor761> Nên bắt tay tìm hiểu HĐH Ubuntu này!
<BuddhaCrab> bạn đang là sinh viên?
<vubuntor761> Dạ! Tân sinh viên thì đúng hơn ạ!
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<BuddhaCrab> bạn dùng ubuntu thì tốt nhất nên có 2 kỹ năng: 1 là tiếng anh, 2 là google
<BuddhaCrab> mọi thứ sẽ dễ dàng hơn
<BuddhaCrab> Ubuntu có thể làm được rất nhiều việc
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<BuddhaCrab> nhưng nên đón nhận nó với tinh thần mở
<vubuntor761> Em đã tìm hiêu nó một cách trực quan rồi ạ!
<BuddhaCrab> bạn đang là SV trường nào?
<vubuntor761> ĐH CNTT ạ!
<BuddhaCrab> UIT hả
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<BuddhaCrab> riêng với UIT
<BuddhaCrab> bạn nên đón nhận không chỉ nguồn mở mà mọi thứ khác với tinh thần rộng mở và học tập
<BuddhaCrab> đừng dính vô mấy cái vụ cuồng tín ở đấy
<vubuntor761> Em biết ạ!
<vubuntor761> Tuyên ngôn của em một dân IT thì chỉ biết tới IT
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<vubuntor761> ngoài ra bỏ hết ra ngoài đầu tốn Ram, và Memory!
<BuddhaCrab> cứ từ từ mà học tập, tránh mấy cái suy nghĩ tiêu cực ra
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<vubuntor761> Có thể cho em xin email của anh!
<vubuntor761> hay nick chat gì đó để em học hỏi được không ạ?!
<BuddhaCrab> có gì bạn cứ tìm các diễn đàn và tự học hỏi thôi
<BuddhaCrab> mình thì cứ ở đây
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<BuddhaCrab> không phải lúc nào mình cũng có thể trả lời, nhưng mình sẽ cố
<vubuntor761> Em sẽ hỏi anh hoài hoài!
<vubuntor761> Em tên An
<vubuntor761> Còn anh?!
<BuddhaCrab> mình là cái nick ở trên này thôi
<BuddhaCrab> hỏi các sv khóa trước ấy
<BuddhaCrab> UIT cũng có nhiều người dùng linux
<vubuntor761> WOW
<vubuntor761> anh cũng là sinh viên UIT luôn ạ?!
<BuddhaCrab> ko
<vubuntor761> Chứ anh là sinh viên trường gì ạ?!
<BuddhaCrab> có FlyingChicken ở UIT
<vubuntor761> Chứ anh là sinh viên trường gì ạ?!
<FlyingChicken> BuddhaCrab: thất học em ạ
<FlyingChicken> :))
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<vubuntor761> :D
 * BuddhaCrab chui vào xó
<vubuntor761> Sau khi em sắm con laptop mới!
<vubuntor761> Có thắc mắc nào em sẽ lên hỏi các anh!
<vubuntor761> Mong rằng các anh giúp đỡ ạ!
<BuddhaCrab> ok
<FlyingChicken> cứ hỏi anh BuddhaCrab
<FlyingChicken> cái gì BuddhaCrab cũng biết ;;)
 * BuddhaCrab đi tập thiền
<vubuntor761> Còn anh FlyingChicken học ngành nào vậy ạ?!
<FlyingChicken> anh học khoa học máy tính, dốt nhất khoa :))
<vubuntor761> Em định học ngành đó!
<FlyingChicken> em khoá nào? K9?
<vubuntor761> Nhưng em đã suy nghĩ lại nên đã chuyển qua Kĩ Thuật Phần Mềm!
<vubuntor761> Mà em nghe nói ngành này cực kì khó thì phải?!
<FlyingChicken> ngành nào?
<FlyingChicken> phần mềm hay KHMT
<vubuntor761> Kĩ Thuật Phần Mềm ạ!
<FlyingChicken> ai nói với em ngành đó khó :D
<vubuntor761> Em nghe nói vậy! Mà em cũng xem đó là ngành lấy điểm chuẩn cao nhất!
<FlyingChicken> nói chung thì cũng khó, nói riêng thì cũng khó :)), nhưng chăm chỉ là được
<vubuntor761> Dạ!
<vubuntor761> Em sẽ cố gắng ạ!
<vubuntor761> Anh là sinh viên năm mấy rồi ạ?!
<FlyingChicken> anh năm 6 hay năm 7 gì đó
<FlyingChicken> :D
<vubuntor761> :D
<vubuntor761> Chắc anh nợ môn nhiều lắm phải không?!
<FlyingChicken> ừ, cũng chục môn
<FlyingChicken> :D
<vubuntor761> Sao em thấy số phận đèn treo trước gió quá!
<vubuntor761> Mấy môn về Tin học thì em sẽ không cố gắng để nợ môn
<vubuntor761> chỉ ngán nhất mấy môn chính trị + GDQP
<vubuntor761> Tốn memory của mình!
<FlyingChicken> cũng vui mà :D
<vubuntor761> Thật sự mà nói em không thích học cái đó!
<vubuntor761> Bởi lẽ nếu chính trị đọc cho vui thì được!
<vubuntor761> Vả lại học cái đó tốn RAM, MEMORY, dành thời gian cày code!
<FlyingChicken> code ít thôi em, còn cả đời để code mà :D
<vubuntor761> :D
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
 * FlyingChicken chả biết code
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
 * _Tux_ bóp vubuntor761 
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: quê ở mô?
<_Tux_> có em gái hơm?
<vubuntor761> ???
<_Tux_> ở đây chỉ truyền thụ võ công khi có em gái (hoặc là gái) thôi
<_Tux_> nếu rổ rá thì bạn là con gái cũng được
<_Tux_> luật ở đây nó thế
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: có vợ rồi nên chỉ làm giám khảo thôi
<_Tux_> right?
<vubuntor761> Who are you?!
<vubuntor761> Tux?
 * FlyingChicken tát _Tux_ 
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: đừng để í lão í làm gì, bọn phát xít í mà
<FlyingChicken> :))
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
 * FlyingChicken cách mạng _Tux_ 
<vubuntor761> Hy vọng em với anh có thể gặp nhau chứ ạ?!
<vubuntor761> Chủ yếu là giao lưu học hỏi ạ?!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: mình là tay to ở đây
<FlyingChicken> hên xui :D, với cả anh chả có gì để học hỏi đâu
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: cũng chỉ là con gà thôi
<_Tux_> =))
<FlyingChicken> toàn la liếm trong này nhờ các sn như _Tux_ với BuddhaCrab làm bài thi hộ
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: có dầu ăn
<_Tux_> mới giao lưu học hỏi được
<_Tux_> chứ chú nói xuông
<_Tux_> thì quên đi
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: mịa có vợ con rồi
 * FlyingChicken ném _Tux_ vào thùng dầu olive
<vubuntor761> có dầu ăn là sao ạ?!
<_Tux_> im để người ta còn kiếm rau, kiếm cỏ
<_Tux_> vô duyên thế
<_Tux_> :v
<FlyingChicken> dạ em xin lỗi anh _Tux_
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: ôi đệt
<vubuntor761> có dầu ăn là sao ạ?!
<_Tux_> tân SV gì mà trong sáng vậy em
<_Tux_> thế 12 năm rồi
<_Tux_> chú làm những gì
<vubuntor761> Xin lỗi các anh!
<_Tux_> đã sờ mông bóp vếu đứa con gái nào chưa?
<_Tux_> mà thôi
<vubuntor761> 19 năm trời em đều ở nhà!
<_Tux_> zai cũng được tính
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: đệt
<vubuntor761> Không biết mọi gì đâu!?
<_Tux_> thế trym treo gác bếp à
<vubuntor761> Em nói thiệt!
 * BuddhaCrab đi cầu mưa
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: tân SV UIT thế này
<vubuntor761> 19 năm
<vubuntor761> không biết đi chơi
<vubuntor761> cũng không có bạn bè!
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: chán thế
 * FlyingChicken dạ dạ
<vubuntor761> Chỉ biết một con đường duy nhất từ nhà tới trường
<vubuntor761> chỉ vì một lý do đơn giản như đang giỡn!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: nói điêu không mày
<vubuntor761> Các anh có muốn biết không ?!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: giỡn đếu gì
<_Tux_> nói thật
<_Tux_> hướng chú vào con đường chánh đạo
<vubuntor761> Hihihihi nói ra các anh không tin!
<_Tux_> chứ như mấy thằng ở đây
<_Tux_> toàn ma đạo không
<vubuntor761> Đơn giản là em là NGƯỜI KHUYẾT TẬT!
<_Tux_> BuddhaCrab: <- mới đi tu
<_Tux_> sau khi ăn chơi sa đọa
<_Tux_> giờ chỉ chăn rau, hái rau
<_Tux_> sống cuộc đời thanh tịnh
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: uầy
<_Tux_> khuyết tật thì đã sao
<vubuntor761> :D
<_Tux_> trong Ubuntu-Vn có anh Phong
<_Tux_> cũng khuyết tật
<vubuntor761> Người bình thường các anh đâu hiểu điều đó!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: hiểu thì đếu hiểu
<_Tux_> nhưng chúng tôi đếu coi thường
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: bạn thì tự ti quá
<vubuntor761> Hihihihihi!
<vubuntor761> Anh TUX nói câu có dầu ăn mới xong!
<_Tux_> bảo chúng tôi lành lặn hiểu các bạn
<vubuntor761> là em hiểu nghĩa câu đó đấy!
<_Tux_> hiểu thế chó nào được
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: jk
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: câu đó đùa thôi
<_Tux_> không cần để ý :D
<vubuntor761> :D
 * BuddhaCrab đi khấn
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: có cố gắng nhiều thế là rất tốt
<_Tux_> đánh biểu dương
<vubuntor761> Thật sự mà nói xét về người lành lặn các anh!
<vubuntor761> em đã thử đặt mình vào các anh!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: mới lên ĐH
<_Tux_> còn nhiệt huyết
<vubuntor761> EM nghĩ đó là điều không thể trách!
<_Tux_> phải đặt đúng chỗ mà đi
<_Tux_> "đọc nhiều, nói ít, làm nhiều"
<_Tux_> cái này là mình đếu làm được
<_Tux_> nên giờ vẫn đang trong ma đạo
<vubuntor761> Nói ít!
<vubuntor761> đó là cái em không làm được!
 * _Tux_ tung chưởng BuddhaCrab 
 * _Tux_ "Sát sinh thành phật"
<vubuntor761> một lý do đơn giản như đang giỡn là không thể nói được!
<vubuntor761> :D
 * _Tux_ thấy nhiều chấm than vãi
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor761> Em là người sống nội tâm ạ!
<_Tux_> thôi chi tiết ở UIT để bạn FlyingChicken nói
<_Tux_> chứ mình trường đểu
<_Tux_> nói ra thẹn lắm
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: nhề
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: dặn dò em nó đê
<vubuntor761> Không sao nói chuyện cho vui ạ!
<vubuntor761> :D
<_Tux_> một mầm non đáng nuôi dưỡng đấy
<vubuntor761> Mầm non ạ?!
<_Tux_> ờ
<vubuntor761> (^_^)!
<_Tux_> đây toàn mầm già
<vubuntor761> Lần đầu tiên có người nói em câu đó đấy!
<_Tux_> một số thành tre cụt cmr
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor761> Lần đầu tiên có người nói em câu đó đấy!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: mầm non trong ngành
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<_Tux_> cái ban đầu ai cũng có mà
<_Tux_> thái độ ban đầu quyết định nhiều thứ lắm
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<FlyingChicken> ừm
 * _Tux_ ôm BuddhaCrab khóc nức nở
<FlyingChicken> thái độ tốt dẫn tới cuộc đời tốt
<vubuntor761> Em thì nhiệt khuyết tràn đầy!
<vubuntor761> Lòng đam mê cũng dồi dào!
<FlyingChicken> đừng đi vào con đường tội lỗi của _Tux_ hay lạc lối của FlyingChicken
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: ở SG thì lúc nào offline
<FlyingChicken> cứ nhắm BuddhaCrab đi thế nào cũng thành phật
<_Tux_> đi chung với mọi người cho vui
 * BuddhaCrab từ lúc dính vào lunix là đời xuống cống
<vubuntor761> :D
<BuddhaCrab> giờ phải dứt áo đi tu hành
<vubuntor761> Vâng ạ!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: hội SG hay hú hí lắm
<_Tux_> hội HN từ hồi BuddhaCrab bỏ đi tu
<vubuntor761> Nhưng muốn thành một dân IT pro
<_Tux_> ít hội họp
<vubuntor761> thì phải chịu khó cày thôi ạ!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: no no no
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: đừng lấy cái IT pro mà phấn đấu
<_Tux_> phấn đấu cái khác gì
<vubuntor761> Mục tiêu của em là Lập Trình Viên
<FlyingChicken> phấn đấu IT pro thì em chỉ được như _Tux_ thôi, chán lắm
<vubuntor761> đó là điều em muốn hướng tới
 * _Tux_ cu li công nghệ cao
<vubuntor761> nhưng ước mơ lớn hơn của em
<vubuntor761> là trở thành một hacker người tàn tật đầu tiên của VN này!
<vubuntor761> Hy vọng ước mơ này chính đáng!
<vubuntor761> :D
<FlyingChicken> hacker có gì hay đâu :D
<FlyingChicken> thành phật như BuddhaCrab mới hay
<FlyingChicken> không chí ít phải là culi như _Tux_
<vubuntor761> Đúng rằng Hacker không có gì hay!
<vubuntor761> Nhưng nhiều người muốn mà không được đó ạ!
<_Tux_> móa
<_Tux_> mải chém gió quên mịa mất đanh clan war =))
<FlyingChicken> thế vubuntor761 biết hacker là cái gì hem
<FlyingChicken> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: mấy cái sĩ diện đấy bỏ đi :D
<_Tux_> phải đi đúng hướng
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: đừng sa đà
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: lên HVA đọc những cuộc đối thoại với rookies đi
<lewtds> lol 19t mà chưa gái gú gì là muộn oy
<lewtds> vubuntor761: nên học theo tư tưởng hacker này chứ đừng theo mấy cái lăng nhăng trên báo
<lewtds> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is
 * BuddhaCrab biến thành wizard giật sét lewtds 
<SuperLuserv2> [ How To Become A Hacker ] - www.catb.org
<FlyingChicken> đang định gửi vubuntor761, nhưng muốn xem bạn í hiểu thế nào là hacker :D
<_Tux_> hacker là gì
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: hacker lewtds biết gái gú từ năm 18 tủi cơ
<FlyingChicken> :D
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: hiểu không mà chém
<_Tux_> =))
<BuddhaCrab> .d hack
<FlyingChicken> .g hacker
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: https://news.ycombinator.com/
<BuddhaCrab> .wik hack
 * _Tux_ đểu hiểu gì 
<FlyingChicken> :))
<_Tux_> =))
<SuperLuserv2> ".hack (pronounced "dot-hack") is a Japanese multimedia franchise that encompasses two projects; Project .hack and .hack Conglomerate. Both projects were primarily created/developed by CyberConnect2, and published by Bandai. The series is mainly followed through the anime and video game installations..." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hack
<BuddhaCrab> .w hack
<FlyingChicken> .g hacking
<SuperLuserv2> ".hack (pronounced "dot-hack") is a Japanese multimedia franchise that encompasses two projects; Project .hack and .hack Conglomerate. Both projects were primarily created/developed by CyberConnect2, and published by Bandai. The series is mainly followed through the anime and video game installations..." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/.hack
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<BuddhaCrab> shit
<_Tux_> BuddhaCrab: haha
<FlyingChicken> .w hacking
<lewtds> lol
<SuperLuserv2> "Hacking may refer to:Computer hacking, including the following types of activity:Hacker (programmer subculture), activity within the computer programmer subcultureHacker (computer security), to access computer networks, legally or otherwiseComputer crimePhone hacking, the practice of intercepting..." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hacking
<_Tux_> toàn xài đồ lậu jp
<_Tux_> nên nó giờ hiện ra thế
<_Tux_> :v
 * FlyingChicken chả biết gì về hacker
 * FlyingChicken học dốt, rớt môn, học dài hạn, không biết gì về thế giới hiện đại
 * lewtds khích khích FlyingChicken 
 * BuddhaCrab giật sét lewtds 
 * lewtds turns to earth element
<lewtds> BuddhaCrab's attack is not very effective
 * BuddhaCrab thả fungy lên lewtds 
 * FlyingChicken đổ dầu ăn lên Earth-lewtds 
<FlyingChicken> Dàu ăn is not very effective :V.
<vubuntor761> Những cuốn các anh đưa em
<vubuntor761> em đều đã xem qua!
<lewtds> ngon
<FlyingChicken> giỏi quá
<vubuntor761> Nhưng nỗi một điều là em chưa giỏi englíh cho lắm
<FlyingChicken> :D
<vubuntor761> Chỉ là em biết tới những thứ đó!
<lewtds> h thì cứ chăm chỉ theo dõi ycombinator vs github là sẽ giỏi dần :3
<vubuntor761> Do trình độ tiếng anh cùi bắp quá
<vubuntor761> nên em chịu thua!
<vubuntor761> :D
<lewtds> đọc thì sẽ giỏi
<vubuntor761> Để khi nào vay english pro thì e sẽ học tiếp!
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<FlyingChicken> nếu thế thì em chờ lâu đấy :))
<vubuntor761> HỌc tới khi nào em trở thành hacker thì thôi
<lewtds> lol
<FlyingChicken> :D
<lewtds> chỉ cần có attitude là thành hacker được oy
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: em chỉ giỏi tiếng Anh khi em xài nó
<vubuntor761> Ít ra cũng phải hack được mạng của quân đội VN chứ?!
<vubuntor761> attitude
<lewtds> vẫn chưa hiểu ra vấn đề oy...
<FlyingChicken> :D
<vubuntor761> Hình như e có biết
<vubuntor761> nhưng chả biết cách sử dụng!
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: cố lên
<FlyingChicken> he didn't read the links, just see it :D
<_Tux_> đi tù cũng không khổ lắm đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: có wifi rồi
<vubuntor761> :D
<_Tux_> FlyingChicken: ờ
<vubuntor761> Đơn giản là không ai nghĩ em là một hacker đâu!
<_Tux_> lại thành vẹt rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: vì thực ra họ cũng chả quan tâm
<vubuntor761> Yes!
<lewtds> thôi dừng lại ở đây
<lewtds> đọc xong cái link này
<lewtds> oy nói chuyện tiếp
<lewtds> http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is
<SuperLuserv2> [ How To Become A Hacker ] - www.catb.org
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: nghiêm túc nhé, anh khuyên em nên bỏ cái tư tưởng muốn làm hacker đi trước khi em thực sự hiểu nó là cái gì :D
 * BuddhaCrab cầm rìu chặt chặt FlyingChicken 
 * BuddhaCrab hacker now
<FlyingChicken> muốn hiểu thì đọc cái link lewtds đưa đi :P
<vubuntor761> Em biết cái đó anh lewtds
<FlyingChicken> và muốn giỏi tiếng Anh thì đọc tiếng Anh nhiều lên, đừng chờ
<FlyingChicken> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: nghiên túc 2: bạn mơ tưởng nhiều hơn làm
<vubuntor761> nhưng em chưa đủ trình độ để đọc!
<_Tux_> "đọc nhiều"
<_Tux_> mà đây bạn đọc ít
<vubuntor761> Em biết!
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: chưa đủ trình độ
<_Tux_> thì phải có roadmap
<_Tux_> làm sao đạt tới điểm đó
<vubuntor761> đạt tới trình độ hacker là khó cở não!
<_Tux_> chứ không phải mơ tưởng
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: you're fucked
<vubuntor761> Em biết điều đó!
<vubuntor761> Em biết hacker là gì?!
<_Tux_> i don't want say anything
<_Tux_> anymore
<vubuntor761> Tích cực thế nào?!
<lewtds> ờ thế hacker là gì?
<vubuntor761> Tiêu cực ra sao?!
<FlyingChicken> :D
 * BuddhaCrab lấy rìu chặt chặt lewtds 
 * _Tux_ ôm BuddhaCrab khóc nức nở
<BuddhaCrab> me haxx0r nao
<vubuntor761> Em cũng đã chuẩn bị tinh thần ngồi tù rồi!
<vubuntor761> =))
<BuddhaCrab> mơ nhiều quá
<BuddhaCrab> hacker không giống thế đâu
 * FlyingChicken nhìn về BuddhaCrab, bao giờ mới tới Niết bàn
<BuddhaCrab> thôi, cứ đọc cái link kia đi
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<BuddhaCrab> dễ mà, nhảy ra đường cao tốc long thành - dầu dây
 * lewtds tha thiết khẩn cầu vubuntor761 đọc cái link kia
<BuddhaCrab> nhảy ra giữa đấy
<vubuntor761> Thật sự em chỉ mới là tân sinh viên!
<vubuntor761> nên chưa hiểu rõ điều các anh nói!
<lewtds> đọc xong thì sẽ hiểu hết
<FlyingChicken> thôi ngắn gọn là em cứ đọc cho hiểu đi
<FlyingChicken> chỗ nào chưa hiểu thì tra từ điển :D
<FlyingChicken> nghe lời hacker lewtds đi :P
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: bị báo chí
<vubuntor761> Nhưng em đã quan niệm một điều rằng!
<_Tux_> internet
<_Tux_> lều báo
<_Tux_> đầu độc
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: đm
<_Tux_> viết Tiếng Việt có tí chuẩn đi
<_Tux_> sao lắm ! thế
<vubuntor761> Khi đã muốn một điều gì đó, phải cố gắng hết mình không quan trọng cái có hại tới với mình như thế nào!?
<_Tux_> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<_Tux_> thấy có dễ chịu không
<_Tux_> không 1 câu nào không có chấm than
<_Tux_> vkl
<vubuntor761> :D
<_Tux_> cảm thán mãi thế luôn à
<lewtds> ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<_Tux_> f**k
<vubuntor761> Em quen rồi ạ!
<_Tux_> !&@*(@(%$*^@%!*(^$%@!*(^%*
<FlyingChicken> !!!!
<lewtds> _Tux_: thích gì?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
<FlyingChicken> !!!!
<FlyingChicken> !!!!
<FlyingChicken> !!!
<vubuntor761> Vì em thích dấu !
<FlyingChicken> :D
<_Tux_> lewtds: thích tiền và gái đẹp
<_Tux_> rựu ngon nữa
<_Tux_> :3
<FlyingChicken> _Tux_: thích trai đẹp
<FlyingChicken> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: còn đại đa phần đếu ai thích !
<vubuntor761> Bởi lẽ một điều  dấu " ! " nó ẩn biết bao nhiêu tình cảm của em!
<BuddhaCrab> net etiquette <---
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: đ**!!!!
<_Tux_> nhiều tình cảm chưa?
<_Tux_> !!!!!
<_Tux_> !!!!
<_Tux_> !!!!
<_Tux_> !
<_Tux_> !
<_Tux_> !
<BuddhaCrab> cái dòng chat viết ra là để cho người khác dọc
<_Tux_> !
<_Tux_> !!
<vubuntor761> :D
<BuddhaCrab> chứ không phải là thích hay không thích
<_Tux_> !
<_Tux_> !
<_Tux_> !
 * FlyingChicken tống !^n vào mồm _Tux_ 
<_Tux_> !
<BuddhaCrab> phải để ý đến tâm lý của người đối diện
<_Tux_> !
<_Tux_> !
<vubuntor761> Có lẽ thói quen cách chat mỗi người mỗi khác ạ!
<BuddhaCrab> không
<BuddhaCrab> chả phải thói quen
<BuddhaCrab> nó là quy định về phép lịch sự trên mạng
<BuddhaCrab> .g netiquette
<SuperLuserv2> BuddhaCrab: http://www.albion.com/netiquette/
<BuddhaCrab> ^
<vubuntor761> Em nói chuyện chẳng lẽ mất lịch sự thế sao?!
<_Tux_> LOL
<_Tux_> LOL
<BuddhaCrab> người khác đọc sẽ thấy khó chụi
<BuddhaCrab> bạn có thể đọc link kia
<BuddhaCrab> để biết xem trên mạng nên trao đổi thông tin như thế nào
<_Tux_> 22:27  _Tux_> BuddhaCrab: <- đại sư Thích thì Chích
<vubuntor761> Lần đầu tiên có người nói em không lịch sự vì cách nói chuyện đó!
<BuddhaCrab> bt thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: bt
<BuddhaCrab> nếu bạn đi nói chuyện với vài trăm người trên mạng
<_Tux_> lúc vào đã thấy rồi
<BuddhaCrab> sẽ hiểu ngay thôi
 * _Tux_ cơ mà tưởng nó cảm thán mấy câu thôi
<vubuntor761> Vâng!
<_Tux_> ai dè câu chó nào cũng cảm thán
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> đấy
<_Tux_> ờ!
<vubuntor761> :D
<vubuntor761> Mà thôi
<_Tux_> ờ!
<vubuntor761> em sẽ nghe lời các anh
<BuddhaCrab> bạn cứ từ từ đọc
<BuddhaCrab> và tiếp xúc nhiều
<vubuntor761> sẽ sửa lại 1 chút cách nói chuyện của mình
<BuddhaCrab> còn quá sớm để kết luận
<vubuntor761> thật sự mà nói thì em ăn nói rất dở
<vubuntor761> Mong các anh thông cảm ạ
<n0bawk> ở đây dị ứng với ! nên đừng ! nhiều quá
<n0bawk> dùng ! chỉ để ra lệnh cho bot thôi :))
<n0bawk> !ubot2
<vubuntor761> vâng
<vubuntor761> e sẽ cố gắng khắc phục điều đó
<lewtds> n0bawk: nein, bot trên channel này là "."
<n0bawk> (mà thây tiếng việt cũng chả có hcỗ nào vừa ? vừa !)
<_Tux_> lewtds: wrong
<lewtds> ??
<n0bawk> lewtds: trước có con ubot2
<_Tux_> lewtds: con ubot2 xài !
<n0bawk> mặc định là ! đó
 * lewtds tủi thân chui vào xó khóc
<vubuntor761> chắc có lẽ các anh lập trình code nhiều quá nên sợ dấu " ! " sao?!
<n0bawk> con ubot2 mất tiêu rồi
<_Tux_> cơ mà nó chết mịa rồi
<vubuntor761> =))
<n0bawk> xếp khanhpt|Zzz ko ra tay lôi nó vào lại
<BuddhaCrab> vubuntor761: cứ đọc link kia thôi
<BuddhaCrab> 2 link
<lewtds> thảo nào hôm trước ấn !ask chả ra gì
<BuddhaCrab> nhấm nháp tầm 3 ngày 1 tuần là ra
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: ở đây toàn người già
<n0bawk> nên xin hãy giữ sự trong sáng của tiếng việt
<vubuntor761> vâng
<_Tux_> ờ!
<n0bawk> có nói tục chửi bậy gì cũng đc
<n0bawk> nhưng đừng !!!!!
<_Tux_> chuẩn!ờ!
<n0bawk> nếu nói bình thường hết câu dùng dấu '.'
<n0bawk> ngắt câu thì dùng , và ;
<FlyingChicken> n0bawk: !? có mà
<vubuntor761> các anh nói giữ gìn sự trong sáng của tiếng việt bằng cách nói tục thì xem ra hơi quá
<n0bawk> vậy thôi >:3
<FlyingChicken> n0bawk: vừa cảm, vừa thán :3
<_Tux_> good good!ờ!
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: ai bảo nói tục ko trong sáng
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: bình thường!ờ!
<vubuntor761> em không thích nói tục cho lắm
<_Tux_> không sao!ờ!
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: that's good
<lewtds> K chửi bậy thì k phải là người bình thường.
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: bạn thấy phim mẽo mấy thằng diễn viên chửi f*ck v.v... ầm ầm mà sao chả thấy ai phê bình bọn nó tục :))
<lewtds> Nhưng mà gặp sai chính tả vs ngữ pháp là căng thẳng ngay
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: nói hay ko là bạn tự quyết định :D
<vubuntor761> bởi lẽ một điều là em chửi thì sẽ không thua ai đâu
<vubuntor761> =))
<BuddhaCrab> yeah, the linguist has spoken
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: mời em chửi thoải mái
<BuddhaCrab> therefore you must submit to the truth
 * n0bawk chuẩn bị ignore vubuntor761 
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: nên theo anh lewtds học linguistics
<n0bawk> hay nhắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: chửi đi! ờ!
<vubuntor761> Thật sự thì em đã từng chửi thề rất nhiều
 * n0bawk khổ thân _Tux_ ;)
<vubuntor761> nên em muốn sửa đổi
<BuddhaCrab> vubuntor761: cứ đi đọc 2 link kia đi đã
<BuddhaCrab> mấy cái khác tính sau
<vubuntor761> vả lại người khuyết tật mà chửi thề cũng khó coi lắm ạ.
 * n0bawk hack hack _Tux_ 
 * FlyingChicken lấy dầu olive hack _Tux_ 
<vubuntor761> các anh thử nghĩ rằng mình là người khuyết tật mà chửi thề, thiên hạ sẽ nói gì?
<_Tux_> hack!!! ờ !!! ọc ạch !!!! hack !!!! +++>>>!!!<<<>+++M<<+++>>>+++!!!++++L<MM:<<++++<<<++
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: chả nói gì cả
<lewtds> vubuntor761: thấy nó là người bình thường
<_Tux_> đm chứ bạn tự ti vkl
<_Tux_> chả thế mà đôi lúc các bạn nhạy cảm quá đáng
<_Tux_> nói chuyện lúc nào cũng vin rằng khuyết tật
<vubuntor761> đm là " Đụ Má "
<_Tux_> khuyết tật thì làm sao?
<n0bawk> thế giới bình đẳng?
<vubuntor761> vkl là " vãi lồn "
<n0bawk> sao lại phân biệt người khuyết tật với người bình thường
<vubuntor761> đúng không nhỉ?!
<n0bawk> racism à
<vubuntor761> hihihi tại các anh không biết thôi
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: rất tiếc là ko
<vubuntor761> mặc dù các anh nói rằng thế giới bình đẳng
<_Tux_> n0bawk: cái câu gì mà internet thì không biết ai là chó hay sao là ở xkcd à?
<n0bawk> wiki thì phải
<_Tux_> .g xkcd internet dogs
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://xkcd.com/1036/
<vubuntor761> nhưng thực tế thì không có bình đẳng đâu ạ!
<_Tux_> ờ!
<vubuntor761> Một thực tế điển hình, người nghèo, người giàu
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: bình đẳng là cái đếu bao giờ có
<n0bawk> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/f/f8/Internet_dog.jpg
<_Tux_> nên không cần giải thích
<vubuntor761> còn có sự phân biệt rõ ràng
<vubuntor761> thì lấy đâu bình đẳng cho người khuyết tật và người bình thương
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: giàu nghèo thì liên quan gì đến bình đẳng
<_Tux_> +1 n0bawk
<n0bawk> kiểu như ông A có tiền mua ô tô đẻ đi còn tôi ko có tiền đi xe bus gọi là ko bình đẳng?
<vubuntor761> Em thích một câu của Bill Gates
 * FlyingChicken vả vào mỏ Bill Gates 
<vubuntor761> Thế giới này không bao giờ công bằng, bạn phải chấp nhận nó!
<_Tux_> công bằng khác
<_Tux_> bình đẳng khác
<vubuntor761> một câu em rất thích
<BuddhaCrab> trên này thì công bằng hết
<vubuntor761> vâng
<BuddhaCrab> tất cả chỉ là mấy cái nick xổ ra mấy byte utf-8
<vubuntor761> nếu các anh đã nói thế thì em sẽ nghe theo ạ
 * BuddhaCrab thực sự chỉ là con cua dừa ở vườn thú ngồi nghịch laptop
<BuddhaCrab> nhưng trên này cũng được chat như người
<BuddhaCrab> life is good
 * FlyingChicken bẻ càng cua nhai rộp rộp
<vubuntor761> vâng
<vubuntor761> các anh nói chuyện hài quá
<vubuntor761> có lẽ em chưa thực sự hòa nhập với xã hội
 * BuddhaCrab mọc càng mới to hơn nện FlyingChicken 
<vubuntor761> nhưng em sẽ cố gắng hơn
<vubuntor761> Có lẽ em STOP vấn đề riêng tư này.
 * n0bawk 's dog
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
 * BuddhaCrab lôi chuyện rieegn tư ra kể
<BuddhaCrab> Corean Drama
<vubuntor761> hihihihihi
<vubuntor761> tại em hơi xúc động quá
<vubuntor761> Mà thôi
 * BuddhaCrab nện nện nện FlyingChicken 
<vubuntor761> ngày mai em sẽ có laptop mới
<BuddhaCrab> uhm
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: lau nước mắt đê
<vubuntor761> em sẽ cài HĐH Ubuntu
<_Tux_> :))
<BuddhaCrab> nhớ chọn con nào có cấu hình phù hợp với ubuntu
<BuddhaCrab> tốt nhất mua máy dell
<BuddhaCrab> mà card intel là ok nhất
<vubuntor761> lúc đó có vấn đề thắc mắc
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: tìm con dell nó dán logo ubuntu ấy
<_Tux_> :))
<BuddhaCrab> hoặc không thì mua card nvidia
<vubuntor761> em xin hỏi nhé
 * _Tux_ like me
<BuddhaCrab> đừng có chơi AMD
<n0bawk> ờ
<vubuntor761> vâng
<_Tux_> +1
<_Tux_> đừng AMD
<_Tux_> f**k AMD
<n0bawk> trùm amd lại khuyên ko chơi amd :D
<n0bawk> tốt nhất là dùng card onboard
<vubuntor761> các anh chuẩn bị kiến thức đi
<FlyingChicken> f**k AMD
<n0bawk> vừa đỡ tốn điện
<n0bawk> lại khoẻ
<vubuntor761> em sẽ hỏi những câu rất khó đấy
<vubuntor761> :D
<n0bawk> s/onboard/on-chip/
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk meant to say: tốt nhất là dùng card on-chip
<BuddhaCrab> VGA chơi AMD khó sống lắm
<FlyingChicken> .g how to ask a smart question
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<vubuntor761> thật sự rằng
<n0bawk> card intel mặc định rất phù hợp với laptop :D
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: %
<FlyingChicken> ^
<vubuntor761> em cứ nghĩ laptop mạnh là ok
<vubuntor761> chứ em không rành về cấu hình lắm
<lewtds> cứ tránh card amd ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: có cứt hỏi được câu khó
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor761> chưa mà anh
<lewtds> với cả hỏi bộ phận kỹ thuật là card wifi của nó hãng gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: loanh quanh lại vài câu google là có
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> tránh broadcom
<lewtds> atheros và intel là ok
<vubuntor761> vâng
<vubuntor761> em định mua con thế này
<BuddhaCrab> broadcome good
<vubuntor761> CPU: I7
 * lewtds came
<vubuntor761> HDD: 1TB
<vubuntor761> Ram: 4GB
<lewtds> i7 cơ à
<lewtds> nhiều tiền thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: mua cmn máy bàn đi
<vubuntor761> là đủ xài!
<_Tux_> =))
<BuddhaCrab> mua i5 đi
<lewtds> thì mua SSD ddi
<BuddhaCrab> i7 làm gì
<BuddhaCrab> nóng máy bỏ xừ
<lewtds> i5 cũng được
<lewtds> i3 cũng chơi
<_Tux_> laptop độ 3kg chạy mất dép
<_Tux_> =))
<lewtds> nhưng nên có SSD
<lewtds> và RAM 8GB trở lên
<vubuntor761> SSD là gì ạ?!
 * _Tux_ chỉ mong có con 1kg
<lewtds> .g ssd
<SuperLuserv2> lewtds: http://www.newegg.com/SSDs/Category/ID-119
<vubuntor761> hình như là ổ cứng di đọng thì phải?!
<lewtds> .w ssd
<SuperLuserv2> "A solid-state drive (SSD) (also known as a solid-state disk or electronic disk, though it contains no actual disk) is a data storage device using integrated circuit assemblies as memory to store data persistently. SSD technology uses electronic interfaces compatible with traditional block input/output..." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solid-state_drive
<BuddhaCrab> i3 quá đủ rồi
<BuddhaCrab> mát nhẹ
<lewtds> +1 i3
<vubuntor761> vâng!
<FlyingChicken> ngưỡng mộ nhỉ :3
 * FlyingChicken xài con i3 ghẻ 
<FlyingChicken> :(
<vubuntor761> em sẽ xem ạ
<vubuntor761> nhưng thực sự mà người ta mua cho em
<vubuntor761> chứ em cũng không có được quyền lựa chọn
<BuddhaCrab> chọn con thấp thấp thôi
<vubuntor761> nhưng nếu được quyền lựa chọn
<BuddhaCrab> 12m
<vubuntor761> e chọn cái MacBook cho sướng
<BuddhaCrab> okay.png
<lewtds> uh macbook
 * BuddhaCrab rút
<lewtds> ngon
<lewtds> mac good
<vubuntor761> 1 laptop khoảng 15 chai chắc là được các anh nhỉ
<_Tux_> 15 chai bia
<_Tux_> chắc là no
<FlyingChicken> laptop của FlyingChicken giờ bán có 7 chai
<vubuntor761> :D
<vubuntor761> nếu có tiền em quất con MacBook 60 chai
<vubuntor761> thế là xong!
<lewtds> 20 chai là có oy
<lewtds> cần gì 60
<vubuntor761> MacBook mắc nhất thì hơn 60 chai
 * _Tux_ thấy cái bạn nói đến tiền như rác
<_Tux_> ngưỡng mộ vkl
<vubuntor761> con đó mà dành cho dân Đồ Họa thì hết xảy
<vubuntor761> :D
<vubuntor761> E nói chơi vậy thôi
<vubuntor761> chứ tiền đâu mà mua nổi mấy thứ đó
<BuddhaCrab> mua con nào 12m là đủ xài
<vubuntor761> vâng
<vubuntor761> em sẽ nghe theo ạ
<FlyingChicken> 7tr cũng được :3
<vubuntor761> Nhưng nhà em nói rằng
<vubuntor761> mua laptop thì phải mua cho đáng
<vubuntor761> dân IT cơ mà
<vubuntor761> =))
<_Tux_> đáng cái đếu
<_Tux_> mua về tha cục nợ đấy đi 20km
<_Tux_> đi đi về về
<_Tux_> mệt bỏ bô
 * n0bawk toàn dùng máy đểu
<BuddhaCrab> ờ
<vubuntor761> hihihihihi
<BuddhaCrab> mua máy đủ dùng
<lewtds> yap yap
<BuddhaCrab> mua nhiều làm gì
<n0bawk> mua có 7tr
<lewtds> nhẹ thôi
<n0bawk> dùng đến h chưa hỏng
<n0bawk> may thế chứ
<lewtds> 1.5kg max
<vubuntor761> à
<vubuntor761> các anh nói tới khối lượng đó à
<vubuntor761> đúng nhỉ
<vubuntor761> em không nghĩ tới điều này
<vubuntor761> :D
<vubuntor761> các anh thử giới thiệu cho em một laptop nào mà các anh thấy được nhất xem
<vubuntor761> cho em học hỏi 1 chút ạ
<FlyingChicken> n0bawk: máy FlyingChicken cũng 7 chai, nhẹ, đi đâu xách cũng tiện, he he
<lewtds> MBA = )
 * n0bawk giật giật hàng 7 chai của FlyingChicken 
<FlyingChicken> haizz :(
<vubuntor761> các anh thử giới thiệu cho em một laptop nào mà các anh thấy được nhất xem
<vubuntor761> cho em học hỏi 1 chút ạ
<lewtds> https://www.apple.com/macbook-air/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Apple - MacBook Air ] - www.apple.com
<vubuntor761> Hahahahahaha
<vubuntor761> các anh chơi macbook thì nói gì cơ chứ
<vubuntor761> cái đó ai mà chả biết ạ
<vubuntor761> à em quên hỏi điều này nữa
<n0bawk> cái nào chả dùng đc
<vubuntor761> nếu như em tải phiên bản ubuntu mới nhất về
<n0bawk> tự chọn tự tìm hiểu đi
<vubuntor761> thì phải chép ra đĩa
 * n0bawk học về máy tính = việc đi mua máy tính >:3
<vubuntor761> rồi mới cài được à?
<vubuntor761> nếu như em tải phiên bản ubuntu mới nhất về
<vubuntor761> thì phải chép ra đĩa
<vubuntor761> rồi mới cài được à?
<lewtds> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<SuperLuserv2> [ How to create a bootable USB stick on Windows | Ubuntu ] - www.ubuntu.com
<FlyingChicken> n0bawk: thế tóm lại MP là cái gì :(
<lewtds> FlyingChicken: nhầm channel
<BuddhaCrab> :-/
<BuddhaCrab> side channel leaking nhé
 * BuddhaCrab lấy rìu gõ gõ FlyingChicken 
<n0bawk> nhầm channel hả
 * n0bawk oánh vỡ mỏ FlyingChicken 
<vubuntor761> mà các anh nghĩ em nên xài bản cũ
<n0bawk> lộ hết thiên cơ bi h :D
<FlyingChicken> hỏi bên kia toàn nhận được multiprocessing :3
<vubuntor761> hay xài bản mới nhất của nó luôn
<BuddhaCrab> owf
<BuddhaCrab> cứ multiprocessing nhiều
<BuddhaCrab> coi chừng an ninh vào túm cả rọ
<FlyingChicken> :3
<vubuntor761> mà các anh nghĩ em nên xài bản cũ
<vubuntor761> hay xài bản mới nhất của nó luôn
<n0bawk> vubuntor761: dùng bừa đi
<lewtds> 12.04 > 14.04
<n0bawk> chán thì xoá đi cài windows :))
<vubuntor761> E xài windows từ nhỏ tới lớn rồi
<vubuntor761> em chán rồi
<vubuntor761> chuyển qua ubuntu
<n0bawk> chán nữa thì cài mac osx
<vubuntor761> hahahahaha
<vubuntor761> anh n0bawk
<vubuntor761> nói chuyện vãi
<n0bawk> mình nói thật
<vubuntor761> cái thằng macbook nó độc quyền cho máy nó
<n0bawk> bạn được tự do lựa chọn làm gì với cái máy mà
<n0bawk> kể cả ném nó ra đường cho ô tô cán :P
<vubuntor761> chỉ có máy của apple mới có thể cài Mac Ox thôi
<n0bawk> cứ chép lại câu này
<n0bawk> biết đâu 1 ngày nào đó dùng đến :))
<vubuntor761> chứ HĐH đó mà cài vào hãng khác
<vubuntor761> chắc cháy CPU luôn quá
<vubuntor761> hahahahahaha
<lewtds> ờ thì nếu mua macbook thì dùng được OSX code được cho nhiều platform hơn
<vubuntor761> vâng
<vubuntor761> chắc đợi đến khi nào lương kiếm 1 tháng 30 chai thì hãy mơ đến nó
<vubuntor761> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor761: MacBook giờ x86 cmn hết rồi
<n0bawk> mơ thì chả cần chai nào cũng mơ đc
<n0bawk> _Tux_: x86_64 chứ :))
<_Tux_> có phải powerpc như thời G2 hay gì đó đâu
<_Tux_> n0bawk: x86 đi cho dễ :v
<n0bawk> thế mới bảo bạn vubuntor761 nên ghi lại để sau này thử xem có đúng ko :P
<vubuntor761> vâng
<vubuntor761> :P
<vubuntor761> àQ
<vubuntor761> em hỏi 1 chút
<vubuntor761> nếu đổi tên nick này sang nick khác phải làm sao nhỉ?!
 * n0bawk vác tô vít vặn TuxFrog 
<lewtds> .g irc change nick
<SuperLuserv2> lewtds: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<n0bawk> .g freenode irc command
<SuperLuserv2> n0bawk: https://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
 * TuxFrog lòi ruột
<FlyingChicken> :3
<vubuntor761> từ từ
<FlyingChicken> .g how to change irc nick
<SuperLuserv2> FlyingChicken: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<vubuntor761> em không hiểu gì hết
<FlyingChicken> vubuntor761: ^
<FlyingChicken> đọc link
<TuxFrog> vubuntor761: nói chung là không hiểu
<TuxFrog> thì bạn chỉ còn nước đâm đầu xuống sông
<TuxFrog> mới có thể thành hacker được
<TuxFrog> :D
<Wh1t3R0s3> Rồi
<Wh1t3R0s3> em hiểu rồi
<Wh1t3R0s3> tân sinh viên mà các anh thông cảm
<Wh1t3R0s3> đây là bí danh của em
<Wh1t3R0s3> Hoa Hồng Trắng
<TuxFrog> kinh hầy
<TuxFrog> cái này hay để đặt ở mộ người chết trẻ đây hử
<Wh1t3R0s3> :D
<Wh1t3R0s3> Thì bí danh này em không tự nghĩ ra
<Wh1t3R0s3> lúc trước có thằng bạn
<Wh1t3R0s3> có đặt bí danh là Bl4ckR0s3
<Wh1t3R0s3> Hoa Hồng Đen
<BuddhaCrab> okay
<BuddhaCrab> tập trung vào chuyên môn đi
<BuddhaCrab> đọc nào
<Wh1t3R0s3> :D
<Wh1t3R0s3> giờ em hết vấn đề để hỏi rồi ạ
<Wh1t3R0s3> để khi cài HĐH Ubuntu vào
<Wh1t3R0s3> có vấn đề gì thì em hỏi tiếp
<Wh1t3R0s3> Em sẽ lấy bí danh Wh1t3R0s3 này để mỗi lần các anh biết em
<Wh1t3R0s3> Hỏi chi đâu xa lạ
<MafiaChicken> nhân tiện cái nickname
<MafiaChicken> .g how to become a hacker
<SuperLuserv2> MafiaChicken: http://www.catb.org/esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<MafiaChicken> ^
<Wh1t3R0s3> dạ
<Wh1t3R0s3> vâng
<MafiaChicken> nó có liên quan tới cái nickname đấy
<MafiaChicken> :3
<Wh1t3R0s3> e sẽ đọc nó ạ
<Wh1t3R0s3> anh yên tâm
<Wh1t3R0s3> không sớm thì muộn em cũng để mắt tới nó thôi
<MafiaChicken> không, mình chỉ nói thế thôi
<Wh1t3R0s3> dạ
<TuxFrog> "không sớm thì muộn"
<TuxFrog> =))
<TuxFrog> Wh1t3R0s3: không sớm thì muộn
<TuxFrog> khoảng 200 năm nữa
<TuxFrog> bạn sẽ thành tro bụi thôi
<Wh1t3R0s3> Yess
<Wh1t3R0s3> maybe
<TuxFrog> nên sớm đến đâu thì cố đến đấy nhá
<Wh1t3R0s3> =))
<TuxFrog> =))
<Wh1t3R0s3> =))
<Wh1t3R0s3> vâng
<TuxFrog> cái cần thì đếu đọc
<TuxFrog> cứ lảm nhảm
<TuxFrog> khoe mẽ
<TuxFrog> nick name này nick name kia
<Wh1t3R0s3> anh nói oan cho em quá
<TuxFrog> Wh1t3R0s3: ở đây đếu ai quan tâm đâu
<Wh1t3R0s3> không biết englíh
<TuxFrog> :))
<Wh1t3R0s3> e đọc cũng chả hiểu
<TuxFrog> Wh1t3R0s3: đấy là việc của bạn
<TuxFrog> =))
<TuxFrog> đếu phải việc của chúng tôi
<TuxFrog> ok?
<Wh1t3R0s3> yes
<TuxFrog> bcs
<Wh1t3R0s3> i understand
<TuxFrog> hàng đầu vn
<TuxFrog> =))
<TuxFrog> :v
<TuxFrog> :v
<Wh1t3R0s3> Bao Cao Su
<Wh1t3R0s3> =))
<Wh1t3R0s3> được rồi các anh muốn nói tục thì em sẽ tham gia
<Wh1t3R0s3> nhưng ngày mai nhé
<Wh1t3R0s3> phải loại bỏ cái tôi của " em của ngày hôm qua " đã
<Wh1t3R0s3> =))
<Wh1t3R0s3> Thôi em chào cả nhà
<Wh1t3R0s3> em shutdown nhé
<Wh1t3R0s3> để cho CPU nó nghĩ dưỡng rồi
<BuddhaCrab> ok
<Wh1t3R0s3> cám ơn các anh đã giải đáp thắc mắc cho em và dạy cho em rất nhiều bài học
<Wh1t3R0s3> em xin cám ơn ạ
<TuxFrog> thôi ngủ cmn đê
<TuxFrog> quá đủ cho một buổi tối
<TuxFrog> =))
<Wh1t3R0s3> Vâng!
<Wh1t3R0s3> Mai gặp các anh để hỏi tiếp đó
<Wh1t3R0s3> lo chuẩn bị kiến thức đầy đủ để trả lời em đê
<Wh1t3R0s3> em out đây
 * BuddhaCrab ườn
<MafiaChicken> :3
<MafiaChicken> giờ cá độ
<MafiaChicken> là bông hồng của chúng ta có trở thành hacker được k :3
<BuddhaCrab> bông hồng hacker?
<MafiaChicken> yap
<TuxFrog> MafiaChicken: oh sh!t wrong hole
<n0bawk> khảng năng là thằng hoài kg ver 3
<n0bawk> mà đồng chí kia ko biết h ra sao rồi :D
<MafiaChicken> .g hoài kg ver 3
<SuperLuserv2> MafiaChicken: http://www.hoai-gutachter.de/pdf/dib_10-11_48.pdf
<MafiaChicken> ~.~
<TuxFrog> n0bawk: sau khi chửi em trên fb + bị ban khỏi group + sủa inh ỏi trên tường nhà nó
<TuxFrog> thì em không rõ giờ nó ra sao
<TuxFrog> =))
<MafiaChicken> :3
<lewtds> hoài kg là ai?
<MafiaChicken> hôm nay các gs nói chuyện khó hiểu quá
<MafiaChicken> :(
<TuxFrog> MafiaChicken: lewtds là newbie
 * MafiaChicken trốn về khu vực làm ăn
<TuxFrog> biết sao được
<TuxFrog> :v
<TuxFrog> chuyện của các cụ chột
<TuxFrog> =))
<BuddhaCrab> n0bawk: tưởng marstn
<BuddhaCrab> :v
 * MafiaChicken chả hiểu MP với hoài kg 
<MafiaChicken> :(
<BuddhaCrab> .g marstn
<SuperLuserv2> BuddhaCrab: http://www.mars.com/
<TuxFrog> BuddhaCrab: cả nó nữa
<BuddhaCrab> .g marstdn
<TuxFrog> haha
<SuperLuserv2> BuddhaCrab: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0s0Hjlrf0aQ
<BuddhaCrab> well :v
<TuxFrog> BuddhaCrab: log ubuntu-vn vẫn còn đấy
<TuxFrog> =)))
<TuxFrog> tên Nghĩa thì phải
<BuddhaCrab> .g marstdn ubuntu-vn
<MafiaChicken> :3
<SuperLuserv2> BuddhaCrab: No results found for 'marstdn ubuntu-vn'.
<BuddhaCrab> .g marstn ubuntu-vn
<SuperLuserv2> BuddhaCrab: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sendmail/8.14.4-4.1ubuntu1
<TuxFrog> LOL
<MafiaChicken> .g hoài ubuntu-vn
<SuperLuserv2> MafiaChicken: http://vn.linkedin.com/pub/duong-phan-hoai/21/a78/7a6
<BuddhaCrab> oh well whatever
<BuddhaCrab> .g thanghoaikg
<SuperLuserv2> BuddhaCrab: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/525
<TuxFrog> =))
<BuddhaCrab> nhưng mà thôi
<BuddhaCrab> mình ở đây thì cứ hướng dẫn nó
<BuddhaCrab> nó mới 18 tuổi
<BuddhaCrab> chưa va vập nhiều
<BuddhaCrab> đứa nào chả muốn chứng tỏ mình
<MafiaChicken> Ngày tham gia: CN Tháng 8 02, 2009 10:07 am
<MafiaChicken> Bài viết: 824
<MafiaChicken> Đến từ: tất cả các nơi và các hướng
<TuxFrog> BuddhaCrab: chưa va chạm nên phải đập nó chứ sao =))
<MafiaChicken> no idea
<MafiaChicken> chỉ vẽ tận tình thế, bảo nó đọc nó chả đọc
<MafiaChicken> :3
<TuxFrog> tá»± ti
<TuxFrog> nhưng muốn chứng tỏ mình
<TuxFrog> muốn được như người khác
<BuddhaCrab> ai chả thế
 * BuddhaCrab cũng thế nè
<BuddhaCrab> :'(
<VHNgoc> :'3
 * BuddhaCrab chui vào xó khóc
<TuxFrog> BuddhaCrab: cơ mà nó lấy đó làm cái cớ
<TuxFrog> :))
<TuxFrog> trì hoãn
 * TuxFrog tát VHNgoc 
<TuxFrog> VHNgoc: dạo này im hơi lặng tiếng
<TuxFrog> VHNgoc: cua được em nào chưa
<TuxFrog> cái mẹt thư sinh như thế
 * VHNgoc lurker lvl99+
<TuxFrog> mà không lừa được em nào à
<MafiaChicken> BuddhaCrab: TuxFrog this? http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/2009/11/20/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<SuperLuserv2> [ /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2009/11/20/#ubuntu-vn.log ] - ubottu.com
<VHNgoc> hem :'3
<TuxFrog> VHNgoc: thế sắp ra trường rồi nhẩy
<TuxFrog> nhanh vê lù
<VHNgoc> it nhat mot nam ruoi nua co
<TuxFrog> VHNgoc: giờ đi làm mới thấy SV nhiều thú vui
<TuxFrog> huehuehue
<TuxFrog> kiếm gái cũng dễ hơn
<TuxFrog> =))
<TuxFrog> XH-CT tự nhiên như chưa từng có
 * MafiaChicken rủ TuxFrog XH rồi CT
<n0bawk> mạng fpt tăng băng thông à
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-13
<Wh1t3R0s3> anh oi!
<Wh1t3R0s3> gio em dang cai HDH Ubuntu
<Wh1t3R0s3> dang tim cach cai flash cho firefox tren ubuntu
<Wh1t3R0s3> ai giup em voi
<TuxFrog> vãi cả câu hỏi khó
<TuxFrog> =))
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-14
<vubuntor191> moi nguoi cho minh hoi Lenovo ideapad z470 co cai duoc linux ko vay
<vubuntor191> minh for mat het o cung roi cai nhung ma no cu bao block cai gi ay
<vubuntor191> hok ai giup sao? haiz...........
<n0bawk> vubuntor191: cài bừa đi
<n0bawk> ko cài dc là biết liền
<yiyeon> yép
<yiyeon> cài cắm nhiều vào là bek ấy mà vubuntor191
<vubuntor191> hic ko fai
<vubuntor191> to ghi Ubuntu ra USB roi
<vubuntor191> format day du
<vubuntor191> ko chia o gi het de trong het luon
<vubuntor191> cho USB vao
<vubuntor191> no co chay
<vubuntor191> nhung click vao install Ubuntu thi tu dung no da 1 cai bang dem ngom
<vubuntor191> hien vai cai dong block gi ay
<lewtds> thôi nghỉ đi
<lewtds> về win cho khỏe
<vubuntor191> ko giup thi thoi con dim hang nhau
<vubuntor517> Các anh ơi!
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor517> Cho em hỏi các cài phần mềm lập trình C trên ubuntu đi ạ
<CoconutCrab> bạn học cách dùng gcc với gedit
<CoconutCrab> .g gcc ubuntu
<SuperLuserv2> CoconutCrab: http://askubuntu.com/questions/154402/install-gcc-on-ubuntu-12-04-lts
<vubuntor517> có phần mềm lập trình dành cho ubuntu không ạ?!
<lewtds> http://mrbook.org/tutorials/make/
<CoconutCrab> gcc
<SuperLuserv2> [ Makefile Tutorial ] - mrbook.org
<lewtds> the traditional way, since 1970's
<vubuntor517> vâng!
<vubuntor517> em muốn có phần mềm lập trình C
<vubuntor517> tương tự như Turbo C đó ạ
<favadi> vubuntor517: banj CoconutCrab đã giới thiệu gcc với gedit đó thôi
<_Tux_> đại thể là IDE
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> chứ bảo bạn ấy compile bằng tay dùng command
<_Tux_> bạn ấy không chịu đâu
<_Tux_> *khó bỏ xừ*
<favadi> vậy e cờ nhíp
<vubuntor517> nghĩa là em viết code ở một trình soạn thảo nào đó
<vubuntor517> sau đó em sẽ lưu dưới đuối .cpp
<_Tux_> emacs
<_Tux_> legend
<favadi> vừa hỏi lập trình c mà
<vubuntor517> rồi từ đó cho nó chạy sao ạ
<vubuntor517> ý em đang nói về viết code C trên một trình soạn thảo nào đó
<vubuntor517> e lưu dưới đuôi .cpp
<_Tux_> viết code C
<vubuntor517> rồi làm thế nào để chạy cái đó ạ
<_Tux_> nhưng lưu lại .cpp
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor517> khoan
<vubuntor517> em nhầm
<_Tux_> thật ra thì lưu thành lx.us
<lewtds> _Tux_, nitpicker of the year
<_Tux_> nó vẫn cứ chạy được thôi
<vubuntor517> vậy làm sao để khởi động nó ạ
<favadi> nó là cái gì?
<lewtds> gcc -o myprogram myprogram.c && ./myprogram
<_Tux_> favadi: ý bạn ấy là làm sao khởi động emacs thần chưởng
<_Tux_> hay e cờ lip đại pháp
<vubuntor517> dạ!
<vubuntor517> thật sự mà em mới cài ubuntu
<vubuntor517> cũng có xem qua rồi
<vubuntor517> nhưng em không hiểu cho lắm
<vubuntor517> nên mới nhờ các anh hướng dẫn chi tiết cho ạ
<favadi> không sao
 * _Tux_ dùng ubuntu lâu rồi còn chả hiểu mẹ gì
<lewtds> đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor517: cái đấy khó
<lewtds> lệnh mình viết ngay trên đó
<_Tux_> phải programmer cỡ lewtds mới biết
<lewtds> phần đầu là compile
<lewtds> phần sau là chạy
<kid__1> http://nguyenvanquan7826.wordpress.com/2014/05/21/linux-cc-lap-trinh-cc-tren-ubuntu-linux/
<SuperLuserv2> [ [Linux - C/C++] Lập trình C/C++ trên Ubuntu (Linux) | Hãy sống theo cách của bạn ] - nguyenvanquan7826.wordpress.com
<kid__1> vubuntor517: search trước đi rồi hãy vào đây hỏi
<favadi> ... nếu không muốn bị kid__1 cho ăn hành :P
<vubuntor517> vâng ạ
 * CoconutCrab bấm bấm sudoku
<CoconutCrab> á
<CoconutCrab> mất 10 phút
<CoconutCrab> thôi phắn
<favadi> channel không phải ai cũng dễ tính như moi đâu
<favadi> (chẳng hạn như _Tux_, kid__1...)
 * kid__1 chui vào xó lấy sữa ra uống
 * _Tux_ cầm răng phi kid__1 
<_Tux_> favadi: có vợ rồi
<_Tux_> bị trị nhiều lần
<_Tux_> nên giờ hiền
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor960> cac pro cho em hoi ti
<vubuntor960> em co xem thong so con lenovo ideapad z470 tren hang
<vubuntor960> khong thay no ghi ho tro  HDH linux toan la window thoi
<vubuntor960> nhu la la may e khong xai duoc linux ah may bac
<CoconutCrab> mua laptop cho linux tốt nhất là mua dell
<lewtds> yap
<lewtds> tìm con dell nào có nhãn Ubuntu ý
<lewtds> còn nếu k được thì cố chọn con nào k có card rời, nếu có thì dùng Nvidia, tránh ATI. Vs cả hỏi bên kỹ thuật là máy card wifi hãng gì, tránh Broadcom, còn Atheros và Intel là ok.
<vubuntor960> tai lo~ mua r, :D ko con cach nao de xai ubuntu tren con nay a may bac
<CoconutCrab> cứ cài thử thôi
<CoconutCrab> thường thì nó vẫn chạy
<lewtds> k cần cài
<lewtds> chỉ cần ghi Ubuntu vào USB và boot thử
<lewtds> con này nhìn qua thì k có vấn đề gì đâu
<vubuntor960> tks cac bac
<favadi> nam thanh niên nói là làm
<favadi> khả năng đêm nay bị mất ngủ
<favadi> :D
<CoconutCrab> khả năng nộp chậm đồ án
<vubuntor239> tinh hinh la khong cai duoc, em vua thu reboot cai... no thong bao wn block(0,0) roi cac dong ben duoi toan thong so may tinh voi cai gi ko
<CoconutCrab> :3
<lewtds> có phải do vụ uefi k?
<vubuntor239> uefi la gi v
<lewtds> bạn cài xong rồi reboot và bị thế hả?
<vubuntor239> minh vua moi cai thu ma ko dc no nhu the do
<vubuntor239> qua duoc dung phan chon ngon ngu @@!
<vubuntor239> click install fai la ra the luon
<lewtds> bạn cài bản nào?
<lewtds> thử 12.04 đi
<vubuntor239> to tai ban 14 @@!
<vubuntor239> o trang chu no chi thay moi ban 14
<lewtds> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu 12.04.5 LTS (Precise Pangolin) ] - releases.ubuntu.com
<lewtds> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04.5-desktop-amd64.iso
<favadi> ủa sao giờ còn phải xài 12.04?
<lewtds> cái lỗi kia obscured quá, thử kernel cũ xem có bị k
<lewtds> vs cả 12.04 dễ chịu hơn 14.04
<lewtds> nó dùng ibus bản cũ
<vubuntor239> ok, tks de to tai ve thu xem :D
<vubuntor177> ui nâu nắm òi mìn hong vào gọi sup pot :D
 * CoconutCrab lăn lăn vào vubuntor177 
<vubuntor177> lewtds: bác chủ nhà cho em hoải tý
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor177> có lên úp lên 14.04 hong bác, máy em nó đang hỏi em, em k bít
<lewtds> dùng cũng k khác mấy đâu, k upgrade cũng chả sao
<lewtds> mà upgrade lên ibus bản mới dùng khó chịu phết
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> up làm gì
<lewtds> có khi cái iso của vubuntor239 bị hỏng khi down
<vubuntor177> uki, máy em dạo này cũng cùi bắp nhắm òi, up chắc nó chết quá
<vubuntor177> :)
 * CoconutCrab lăn lăn ườn ườn
<vubuntor239> ai co link 12.04 ko
<vubuntor239> to len trang chu cua no phan deskop chi thay moi ban 14 thoi
<lewtds> .g ubuntu 12.04 link
<SuperLuserv2> lewtds: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<favadi> lewtds: vô giúp bạn verify file iso đã download
<lewtds> kết quả đầu tiên trên google
<lewtds> vubuntor239: chính xác thì bạn tải iso nào?
<lewtds> 32bit hay 64bit?
<lewtds> đang trên win?
<vubuntor239> 64bit
<vubuntor239> cai linh ban super vua tui to co vao nhung ban 64 bit no ghi la ADM chu ko fai intel la sao
<lewtds> k có vấn đề gì đâu
<lewtds> cách đặt tên thôi
<vubuntor239> ADM chip to Intel cung dc a
<lewtds> được
<vubuntor177> lewtds: độ này nhìu khách hong bác nhỉ
<lewtds> ?
<lewtds> thế bh vubuntor239 đang trên linux hay trên win? có còn iso 14.04.1 cũ k?
<lewtds> cần kiểm tra xem cái iso tải về có bị hỏng k
<lewtds> lỗi đường truyền
<vubuntor177> lewtds: có bạn gái nào dùng linux vô hỏi hong ta :)
<lewtds> gái thì xịn oy = )
<lewtds> toàn tự làm được hết, chả cần hỏi
<vubuntor177> lewtds: ngày xưa e vào đc nhìu ng  sp nhắm
<vubuntor177> nên mãi h vẫn chưa bỏ đc linux :D
<lewtds> :D
<vubuntor064> cac bro cho to hoi ti
<vubuntor064> vua moi cai xong ubuntu 14 roi :D
<vubuntor064> nhung gio co chut van de la
<vubuntor064> mang wifi thi co
<vubuntor064> ma mang lan ko co
<vubuntor064> wifi co ma ethernet ko co bac pro nao chi to voi
<vubuntor064> mang lan voi wifi cua to cung bat tu` 1 mang cua nha :D modem fat ca wifi luon
<_Tux_> vubuntor064: card ethernet của thằng nào?
<vubuntor064> intel :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor064: dòng nào?
<_Tux_> wifi nó phát ra chuẩn n-only?
<_Tux_> mà đếu đâu
<_Tux_> LAN không có cơ mà
<_Tux_> LAN của intel?
<_Tux_> chuẩn không vậy?
<vubuntor064> de to check lai coi
<vubuntor064> 10/100 Mbps Ethernet LAN
<vubuntor064> wifi 802.11b/g/n  cai nay thi wifi co
<vubuntor064> nhung lan thi ko
<vubuntor064> hai cung tu 1 modem nhung ma mang day ko co
<vubuntor064> cái ubuntu của unikey không chuyển nó sang chát tiếng anh được sao mấy bác
<vubuntor064> nham unikey của ubuntu
<vubuntor595> may bac pro cho em xin hoi not 1 dieu nua nhe :D
<vubuntor595> luc em cai de ngon ngu la tieng viet gio em muon chuyen no sang tieng anh thi lam sao a.
<vubuntor595> em co vao phan ho tro ngon ngu nhung ma chuyen ko dc
<vubuntor595> e xai ban ubuntu 14
<vubuntor595> mong cac bac giup gium voi :D
<vubuntor0126> lam sao ko ket noi duoc cai mang ko day
<vubuntor0126> nó cứ ngăt kết nối vì đang sử dụng mạng ngoại tuyến
<vubuntor0126> chẳng hiểu sao luôn
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-15
<vubuntor889> cac bro oi giup e voi
<vubuntor889> h qua may bi loi mang ether nen em cai lai
<vubuntor889> gio thanh ra lai la khong cai duoc wine
<vubuntor889> em ro rang install ban 1.6 ma no cu thong bao loi
<vubuntor889> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<vubuntor889> cac bro giup do em voi :D
<vubuntor889> ah thoi cam on cac bro nhe mo` ra roi @@!
<vubuntor889> luoi ngoi dich may cai help tieng anh qua :D
<vubuntor889> bac lewtds oi
<vubuntor889> sao dang tai wine gan xong thi cai man hinh tai cua no lai thanh mau xams the
<lewtds> tải wine?
<lewtds> wine chỉ cần cài bằng apt-get thôi mà
<vubuntor168> Hi mọi người, em hỏi chút.
<vubuntor168> EM cài CentOS 7
<vubuntor168> Cài VSFTPD nhưng mà kết nối ok mà lại ko upload đc file
<vubuntor168> đã chạy lệnh setsebool -P ftp_home_dir on
<vubuntor168> Làm sao để không tắt selinux mà vẫn dùng đc vsftpd bây giờ :(
<CoconutCrab> xem log của selinux cio nó ói gì
<vubuntor168> Nó không nói gì. Chỉ là báo lỗi 553 ko tạo được file trong VSFTPD
<IDontGiveAF__K> hô hô
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor168: nghe quen vãi lêif
<IDontGiveAF__K> haha
<IDontGiveAF__K> .g 553 vsftpd permission denied
<SuperLuserv2> IDontGiveAF__K: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/39466/vsftpd-553-could-not-create-file-permissions
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor168: good đi
<IDontGiveAF__K> sysad mà lười vậy
<vubuntor168> E vẫn chưa hiểu là phải làm sao???
<IDontGiveAF__K> tắt máy đi ngủ
<vubuntor168> ???
<CoconutCrab> ^ bạn  đọc link kia thử chưa?
<vubuntor168> Rồi bạn, người ta liệt kê mấy cách
<vubuntor168> chown và selinux = permision
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> nói thực là mình chả dùng mấy cái món đó bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> nhưng cứ bị lỗi thì trước hết đọc audit log
<CoconutCrab> hay một số log khác coi tại sao nó đơ đã
<vubuntor168> uhm. mình tự tìm hiểu nên cũng chưa bít mý file đó
<CoconutCrab> đầu tiên gặp lỗi trong linux -> đọc log
<CoconutCrab> trong /var/log/...
<CoconutCrab> có đủ thể loại log
<CoconutCrab> chứ nếu gặp vấn đề mà không biết nó tại sao thì khó giải quyết lắm
<vubuntor168> Uhm.
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor168: tất nhiên log là dài rồi
<CoconutCrab> thôi, tạm thời bạn muốn cho nó chạy thì bạn cứ tắt selinux đi
<CoconutCrab> còn bạn thích học thì lấy output của log
<CoconutCrab> rồi dùng lệnh grep mà tìm line quan trọng
<IDontGiveAF__K> để SELinux cho nó bảo mật
<IDontGiveAF__K> trong khi các bạn có hiểu về nó cmn đâu
 * IDontGiveAF__K chán đám sysad lắm
<favadi1> nói thì ngượng, moi chưa biết xài SELinux
<favadi1> :(
 * CoconutCrab may không phải sysadmin, không bị IDontGiveAF__K chán thì buồn lắm
<IDontGiveAF__K> favadi1: sysad cùi
<IDontGiveAF__K> giống mình
 * favadi1 xấu hổ gật đầu
<IDontGiveAF__K> =))
<FlyingChicken> :3
 * FlyingChicken mình chỉ là dev cùi
<FlyingChicken> nên FlyingChicken buồn sysad IDontGiveAF__K lắm
<SuTi> !xy keo 100
<vubuntor768> Mình hỏi chút sao để clear log audit trong CentOS?
<MaverickKrab> nó tự clean
<vubuntor768> Oh, thanks!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-16
<lewtds> ping IDontGiveAF__K
<lewtds> thêm câu "google trước khi hỏi vào nội quy đi anh"
<lewtds> "google trước khi hỏi" lol
#ubuntu-vn 2014-08-17
<vubuntor597> alo
<vubuntor597> Mình đang cài ubuntu 14.04. mình mới dùng và vừa gặp 1 vấn đề chưa biết cách giải quyết thế nào.
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor597> Mình có cái sdcard 16GB của máy ảnh, hm qua mình cắm vào 1 máy tính lạ bị virus đã quét trên windows ko đc. mình chuyển sang ubuntu
<vubuntor597> và mọi thứ hiện lên bình thường. mình đã copy vào thư mục home/
<vubuntor597> mình copy vào thư mục /home/Downoads
<vubuntor597> khi copy xong mình đinh ninh là ok. nên đã format cái sdcard. giờ mình truy cập vào thư mục /home/Download để copy lại dữ liệu
<vubuntor597> thì không thấy cái thư mục Downloads đâu cả
<vubuntor597> giờ mình chả biết làm thế nào để vào lại cái thư mục Downloads nữa
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: bạn dùng root để copy?
<IDontGiveAF__K> khẳng định với bạn, mặc định chả có thư mục nào là /home/Downloads
<vubuntor597> tức là dùng câu lệnh sudo hả bạn?
<IDontGiveAF__K> yup
<vubuntor597> có mà bạn. mình dùng addon downthemall trên firefox để download dữ liệu nên có thư mục Downloads
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: bạn cần kể lại cho mình chính xác bạn đã làm gì
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: đấy không phải /home/Downloads
<IDontGiveAF__K> mà là ~/Downloads
<IDontGiveAF__K> hay /home/<user của bạn>/Downloads
<lewtds>  /home/<username>/Downloads
<vubuntor597> đúng rồi bạn ạ
<IDontGiveAF__K> thế bạn xóa rồi thì chỉ có mang testdisk ra mà scan lại thôi
<vubuntor597> không mình đảm bảo mình chỉ copy dữ liệu từ card vào thư mục đó thôi. copy xong phát không thấy đâu luôn
<vubuntor597> kiểu như bị lây virus sang ấy
<vubuntor597> nhưng virus trên windows lây đc sang linux thì lạ quá
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: bạn tự tin quá
<IDontGiveAF__K> thứ nhất, nếu copy hoàn thành sang đấy thì nó vẫn ở đấy
<IDontGiveAF__K> thứ hai, virus của Windows không chạy sang được linux
<IDontGiveAF__K> thứ ba, là dù virus của linux mà bạn không chạy nó thì mặc định nó cũng chả chạy được
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: có thể nó chưa copy xong hoặc nguồn file ảnh của bạn bị lỗi nên quá trình copy có vấn đề
<vubuntor597> oki. cái copy chưa xong có thể là đúng. cám ơn bạn
<vubuntor597> Mình thấy vẫn có 1 điểm không hiểu, nếu quá trình copy có vấn đề thì cái thư mục đích mình copy đến cũng phải còn chứ sao lại mất được nhỉ.
<vubuntor597> và giờ mình chỉ nghĩ ra cách là khôi phục lại dữ liệu từ sdcard, các dùng linux có kinh nghiệm cho mình xin 1 phần mềm để khôi phục dữ liệu trên linux với
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: cái đó  mình không biết
<IDontGiveAF__K> nhưng khẳng định là copy nó chả động gì tới dữ liệu nguồn cả
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: phần mềm khôi phục thì bạn thử dùng testdisk xem
<IDontGiveAF__K> sdcard có thể lỗi là chuyện bình thường
 * IDontGiveAF__K bị suốt
<vubuntor597> ok. cám ơn các bạn đã trả lời giúp đỡ, và xin gửi lời cám ơn đặc biệt tới bạn IDontGiveAF__K  . Chúc vui.
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: tốt nhất là có windows
<IDontGiveAF__K> qua đó xài mấy cái tool GUI
<IDontGiveAF__K> nếu bạn không quen testdisk hay photorec
<vubuntor597> Mình đang khôi phục dữ liệu bằng iCare pro bên windows 8.1 rồi IDontGiveAF__K  ạ, thanks
<vubuntor597> chỉ thấy mỗi cái vô lý hết sức là cái thư mục kia mình không xóa chưa làm gì cả mà nó biến mất, và nghi ngờ lớn nhất là do copy virus sang thì bị virus nó thịt luôn, nhưng mà lại lòi ra 1 điểm vô lý khác là virus trên window không thể sang linux chạy được, có lẽ kiến thức còn hạn hẹp chưa hiểu hết
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: nếu copy sang được rồi thì nó còn ở đấy
<IDontGiveAF__K> chắc chắn là có lỗi trong quá trình copy
<IDontGiveAF__K> vậy thôi
<vubuntor597> bạn IDontGiveAF__K  ơi, có cách nào xem lại log của hệ thống ko nhỉ
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: không có audit log cho mấy cái bạn làm trên GUI đâu
<IDontGiveAF__K> command thì xem ~/.bash_history
<lewtds> ext4 có journal eh
<IDontGiveAF__K> lewtds: vấn đề ở cái sdcard cơ
<vubuntor597> mình xin đảm bảo SDCARD oki nhé
<vubuntor597> vừa khôi phục xong đã format mang ra chụp thử, copy oki hết
 * IDontGiveAF__K mình tin là fat32 thi thoảng nó mát mát
<IDontGiveAF__K> vubuntor597: format rồi thì nói làm gì
<IDontGiveAF__K> :))
<n0bawk> vừa trèo cây hái nhãn xong
<n0bawk> vẫn còn khoẻ hé hé
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-10
<CoconutCrab> ooohh
<CoconutCrab> interesting
<CoconutCrab> :3
<MeiMei> CoconutCrab, uhm
<hydralisk> test
<stk> duc_nguyen: hello anh
<stk> hehe
 * stk trỏ trỏ MrTuxHdb sang duc_nguyen
<hydralisk> PassiveWaste: shut up
<stk> okay
<stk> no one cares
 * stk vô xó
<stk> hmm
<stk> lewtds: MrTuxHdb PassiveWaste
<stk> cái trang ask của ubuntu vn
<stk> cho chạy lại ko?
<stk> fb nhảm nhí quá
<lewtds> maintainer...
<stk> cần những gì?
<MrTuxHdb> stk: cần người thôi
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<stk> thì quản lí thế nào?
<MrTuxHdb> quản lý là sao?
<MrTuxHdb> thì không xóa câu hỏi trừ khi vi phạm nội quy
<MrTuxHdb> trùng thì close + ref link
<MrTuxHdb> câu nào vớ vẩn thì -1 hoặc close
<stk> thì giờ làm đi
<stk> cho anh em nhiều người vào quản lí
<stk> và định ra
<stk> 2 tháng để thử nghiệm
<stk> giống làm 1 dự án kinh doanh vậy, phải có thời gian thử nghiệm
<stk> thành công làm tiếp, thất bại thì dẹp
<stk> cho nó chạy vài tháng
<stk> 2-6 tháng đi
<stk> nếu thấy ko quản lí nổi
<stk> thì drop, xóa
<stk> ko ép ai phải làm mấy phút một ngày cả
<stk> let it be
<stk> cứ cấp quyền quản lí cho anh em
 * MrTuxHdb không quản lý nữa 
<stk> ai thích thì làm
<stk> ko thích để đó
<MrTuxHdb> stk: ai định làm thì contact khanhpt với chungbd á
 * MrTuxHdb resource còn đó mà
<stk> có quyền ko đụng vào
<stk> ủa
<stk> sao 2 bạn đó
<stk> lewtds: thấy sao
<stk> nói chung mình nghĩ cứ start lên thôi
<stk> để đó
<stk> thử nghiệm cả góc độ người dùng và góc độ người quản lí
<stk> nhiều người hỏi thú vị mà ko ai quản lí => drop
<stk> nhiều người quản lí mà ko ai thèm hỏi => drop
<PassiveWaste> drop it harder than
<stk> uh huh
<MrTuxHdb> no country for old man
 * MrTuxHdb khụ khụ khụ
<stk> hahah
<Severus__> xâm chiếm
<stk> uh huh
<stk> tried. failed. tried. tried. failed. failed
<stk> tried harder. failed harder
<stk> tried harder. tried hardered. failed epic
<PassiveWaste> uh huh
<stk> the circle of chicken and egg
<vubuntor203> có ai bít cài zoneminder ko?
<stk> chịu
<stk> món đó nghe chuyên biệt quá
<stk> thấy CCTV chả ai xài Lunix :P
 * MrTuxHdb đập quả trứng
<vubuntor203> v có soft nào gioosng ispy win k?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: win10
<MrTuxHdb> giống hệt :D
<vubuntor203> ukm
<vubuntor203> win10 nhiu app roi
<vubuntor203> t dang hoi ubuntu ma
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu thì thôi
<MrTuxHdb> nó là ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> sao giống windows được
<vubuntor203> có hết mà
<stk> vubuntor203: ko có đ0âu
<MrTuxHdb> ờ
<vubuntor203> chỉ ko làm đồ họa đc thôi
<stk> camera nó là closed hết à
<stk> đám CCTV mà Linux toàn webcam lởm tự chế
<stk> còn CCTV mà kiếm cho OS X còn kiếm đỏ con mắt
<stk> nói gì Linux
<stk> CCTV tụi nó kém tắm lắm
<MrTuxHdb> stk: chính xác hơn là CCTV tàu
<MrTuxHdb> =]]
<MrTuxHdb> CCTV xịn khác nha :3
<stk> uh huh
<stk> ờ
<vubuntor203> http://online9999.vn/forums/showthread.php?t=24255&s=398f7ab7a49924c15a8f7648c8d32e31#top
<SuperLuserv3> [ Biến PC cùi và webcam thành đầu thu camera đầy đủ chức năng ] - online9999.vn
<stk> MrTuxHdb: mình chỉ biết mỗi Panasonic là ko phải hàng tau
<stk> Panasonic cũng lởm
<vubuntor203> thì t chỉ cần wc tự chế
<MrTuxHdb> stk: lởm éo
<stk> ít nhất là các gói mình tìm đc
<stk> hoặc đc tư vấn
<MrTuxHdb> stk: éo đủ tiền mua hàng xịn thôi
<MrTuxHdb> =))
 * MrTuxHdb quăng báo giá cho stk 
<stk> MrTuxHdb: ơ... câu đó nói với mình hôi sai người
<stk> hơi
<stk> :V
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: bật PC + webcam
<stk> vubuntor203: thì thử cài chưa?
<MrTuxHdb> tốt điện gấp nhiều lần mua camera
<vubuntor203> chua
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<vubuntor203> trang đó reg k đc
<vubuntor203> k hiểu j hết
<vubuntor203> con máy tính Pi cvó 10w à chế
<stk> vubuntor203: trang nào?
<vubuntor203> http://online9999.vn/forums/showthread.php?t=24255
<SuperLuserv3> [ Biến PC cùi và webcam thành đầu thu camera đầy đủ chức năng ] - online9999.vn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: Pi là PC à
<vubuntor203> http://online9999.vn/forums/showthread.php?t=24255
<SuperLuserv3> [ Biến PC cùi và webcam thành đầu thu camera đầy đủ chức năng ] - online9999.vn
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: rPi là PC?
<stk> lolz
<stk> reg ko đc thì chịu thôi
<stk> mà thấy bày vậy bằng tiếng Việt
<stk> step by step rồ
<stk> rồi
<stk> còn muốn thế nào nữa?
<MrTuxHdb> stk: cài ubuntu lên rpi đi
<MrTuxHdb> :v
<MrTuxHdb> :3
<stk> MrTuxHdb: đừng bắt bẻ câu chữ quá
<stk> possible mà
<vubuntor203> http://static.quantrimang.com.vn/photos/image/042012/16/Raspberry-Pi.jpg
<MrTuxHdb> stk: éo possible tí nào
<stk> ubuntu server arm?
<MrTuxHdb> ubuntu éo support armv6 :3
<stk> ủa
<stk> lolz
<stk> hahaha
<stk> thì cài archarm
<stk> cũng Linux vậy
<stk> quan trọng là bạn vubuntor203 ko nói là ko hiểu thế nào
<MrTuxHdb> :troll-face:
<stk> với 1 bài hướng dẫn cụ thể từng bước
<stk> và viết bằng tiếng Việt, có hình ảnh đầy đủ
<MrTuxHdb> stk: ubuntu + linaro support armv7 thôi
<MrTuxHdb> rpi2 thì có thể
<MrTuxHdb> haha
<stk> bạn vubuntor203 đã làm theo chưa, đã thử chưa, và vì sao ko làm dc?
<stk> MrTuxHdb: hahaha
<stk> ko biết
<stk> tưởng cũng đc như archarm
<stk> debian sao?
<MrTuxHdb> debian thì nói làm gì
<MrTuxHdb> :))
<stk> à
<vubuntor203> stk trang đó nó khóa reg rồi
<stk> hehe
<stk> >>> quan trọng là bạn vubuntor203 ko nói là ko hiểu thế nào
<stk> >>>  với 1 bài hướng dẫn cụ thể từng bước và viết bằng tiếng Việt, có hình ảnh đầy đủ
<stk> >>> bạn vubuntor203 đã làm theo chưa, đã thử chưa, và vì sao ko làm dc?
<stk> nhân tiện bài kia ko dành cho Pi
<stk> mà là cho PC
<stk> Pi, như MrTuxHdb đã nó, ko thể chạy Ubuntu
<stk> đã nói*
<vubuntor203> Pi ko xài ubuntu chứ xài gì?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor203: dạ, xài win10 cũng được ạ :D
<stk> vubuntor203: vui lòng trả lời 3 dòng >>> của mình
<PassiveWaste> wow
<stk> wutty?
<PassiveWaste> it must be pouring down there
<PassiveWaste> considering how hard you are trying to support people in #ubuntu-vn
<stk> hmm, meaning?
<PassiveWaste> so it must be raining really hard down there?
<PassiveWaste> :3
<stk> uh huh
<stk> lolz
<stk> I want to kick ban ChanServ
<stk> now, how can I do that shit
<PassiveWaste> http://www.khituongvietnam.gov.vn/Web/vi-VN/62/23/44/map/Default.aspx
<SuperLuserv3> [ TRUNG TÂM DỰ BÁO KHÍ TƯỢNG THỦY VĂN TRUNG ƯƠNG ] - www.khituongvietnam.gov.vn
<PassiveWaste> oh shit, it's true
<stk> =}
<PassiveWaste> it's pouring down there
<stk> }
<stk> :}
<stk> vubuntor203: vậy?
<stk> too extreme for him
<stk> :V
 * stk đang chờ xem có thể mua Odroid ko
<stk> :V
 * stk uốn éo chui vào xó. ko ai cần đc support
<stk> ./python2.7 -m nltk.downloader all
 * stk fucking around
<stk> NLTK time!!
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-11
<stk> NLTK you all!!!
<stk> khanhpt: trang ask giờ bật lại đc ko anh?
<stk> http://www.vietnamworks.com/system-engineer-21-585125-jd/
<SuperLuserv3> [ System Engineer job - VietnamWorks ] - www.vietnamworks.com
<stk> work with me
<ActiveWaste> that is a very attractive job
<ActiveWaste> if only you didn't say "work with me"
<stk> fuck you ActiveWaste
<vubuntor919> mọi người đã có ai cài được vsphere client lên ubunt 14 chưa vậy?
<vubuntor919> ai biết cách cài chỉ cho mình với
<MrTuxHdb> it's opensource?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-12
<vubuntor474> co ai dang online k
<vubuntor474> alo alo
<vubuntor474> ac
<vubuntor474> thay nhieu ng
<vubuntor474> ma k ai tl het z
<stk> https://www.truecrypt71a.com/downloads/
<electr0n_> https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/
<SuperLuserv3> [ VeraCrypt - Home ] - veracrypt.codeplex.com
<CrabbyCoconut> https://gitlab.com/cryptsetup/cryptsetup
<SuperLuserv3> [ cryptsetup / cryptsetup | GitLab ] - gitlab.com
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-13
<vubuntor857> ae ubuntu vn oi
<MrTuxHdb> ?
<stk> yo yo yo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-08-16
* CoconutCrab changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to:  Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến | Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org | Diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org | Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org | logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | >4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Sự kiện tháng 9:  http://saigonsfd.xyz
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến | Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org | Diễn đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org | Hỏi đáp: http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org | logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com | >4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor577> help!
<vubuntor577> có ai không ạ?
<vubuntor577> có ai không ạ?????
<vubuntor577> có ai không cho em hỏi với na!!!!!!!!!! -_-
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-17
<L4zyM0us3> dsads
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-19
<vubuntor339> xin chao ca nha!!!!
<vubuntor339> dien dan ubuntu duong nhu khong con hoat dong nua thi phai
#ubuntu-vn 2016-08-21
<vubuntor849> cho e hỏi e mới mua con acer về chạy linux khi đang boot nó hiện cái khung vs cái lệnh CMND h e phải làm sao nữa ạ ????
<vubuntor849> cái khung ghi là :
<vubuntor849> - The complte license terms can be found in the root directory
<vubuntor849> - Please type less /GPL and less /COPYRIGHT to view
#ubuntu-vn 2020-08-15
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> sed er
